#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Asielcrisis uitgeroepen

## Rob Gosseling

.
*Rutte over nationale asielcrisis: Dit is om je te schamen, straks liggen mensen in het grasveld*

Bron : *parool.nl* - 17 juni 2022



Het kabinet heeft de haperende asielopvang uitgeroepen tot nationale crisis. Dit betekent volgens minister-president Mark Rutte dat de regering vanaf nu bijna dagelijks overlegt met gemeenten en provincies over een oplossing. Je kunt zo heel snel schakelen, aldus de premier.


Rutte zei na afloop van de ministerraad dat de huidige situatie in aanmeldcentrum Ter Apel om je te schamen is, nu meermaals mensen op stoelen hebben moeten slapen: Straks liggen mensen in het grasveld. Om dat te voorkomen is meer doorzettingsbevoegdheid nodig, stelt hij. Het is belangrijk dat we met elkaar zeggen: dit laten we niet gebeuren.

Wat er precies gebeurt, is nog niet duidelijk. De medewerkers van het COA kunnen het niet meer aan, zegt staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (Asiel). Alleen dankzij hulp van het Rode Kruis en Vluchtelingenwerk is de situatie in Ter Apel tot nu toe niet uit de hand gelopen.

Volgens Van der Burg hakt het kabinet maandag knopen door. Dan komen we met een plan voor de komende drie maanden. Dat moet voorkomen dat asielzoekers met bussen van hot naar her worden gereden. En dat we gemeentes moeten afbellen met de vraag: heb jij nog plek? Hoe dan ook zijn er bij de zoektocht naar een oplossing volgens hem geen taboes.

Afgesproken is wel dat Ter Apel de komende twee weken structureel wordt ontlast. Dit houdt in dat de doorstroming vanuit de azcs moet worden bevorderd, zodat Ter Apel lucht krijgt om nieuwe vluchtelingen op te vangen. Rutte: Er zitten nu duizenden mensen in asielzoekerscentra die allang aan het werk hadden gekund.

*Paardenmiddel*

Wat in ieder geval niet gaat gebeuren is dat het kabinet wettelijk gemeenten gaat dwingen om vluchtelingen met een asielstatus te huisvesten. Dit paardenmiddel blijft buiten werking, op aandringen van de gemeenten.

Volgens Rutte is dwang niet nodig. Ik geloof niet dat iemand dat wil. In een eerste crisisvergadering met gemeenten en provincies zei hij de spirit te voelen om het probleem met elkaar op te lossen.

Inmiddels is de structuur voor nationale crisisbesluitvorming geactiveerd, die wordt aangestuurd vanuit de Nationaal Cordinator Terrorisme en Veiligheid (NCTV). Een dergelijke crisisstructuur werd eerder ingesteld bij het neerhalen van de MH17, de Utrechtse tramschutter en de coronacrisis.

*Op zijn beloop gelaten*

Een goede zet, vindt Rutger Groot Wassink, wethouder Sociale zaken en vluchtelingen in Amsterdam. Het is goed dat het kabinet vandaag een nationale crisis uitroept, maar tegelijk had er al eerder ingegrepen moeten worden. Te lang is een slecht georganiseerde opvangketen op zijn beloop gelaten. Het is nu aan Den Haag om met oplossingen te komen, waaronder voldoende mandaat en geld om de opvang zo goed mogelijk te organiseren.

Het kabinet kwam eerder al met plannen om de druk op de asielketen te verlichten. Zo moet er een tweede aanmeldcentrum komen om Ter Apel te ontlasten. Ook werkt het kabinet aan een wet om gemeenten te verplichten asielzoekers op te vangen. Verder komen er meer opvangplekken beschikbaar, onder meer op schepen.

Specifiek voor de opvang van Oekraense vluchtelingen kwam er eerder dit jaar ook al zon crisisaanpak, waarbij er onder meer vaker overleg plaatsvond tussen verschillende departementen. Het kabinet meldt aan de Tweede Kamer dat die zo snel mogelijk nader genformeerd wordt over de nieuwe plannen.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Het is gewoon geen beleid. Men laat alles afhangen van de immigrant. Of er nu tien of drieduizend komen per week, nederland moet ongeacht het aantal verzoeken, zorgen voor opvangplaatsen. Dus als er bij wijze van spreken maar 30 komen in een week moet nederland toch wel voor duizenden mensen opvangcappaciteit hebben voor het geval dat. Wat nederland moet doen hangt namelijk niet echt af van de regering, maar van het aantal mensen die op een zeker moment beslissen naar nederland te komen. Nederland heeft kennelijk een soort morele plicht om maar iedereen op te vangen die het in zijn hoofd haalt naar nederland te komen met de bedoeling te blijven. Je kunt net zo goed de grenzen opheffen en zeggen dat iedereen welkom is, daar komt het in de praktijk toch op neer. Immers met de huidige praktijk worden afgewezen asielzoekers niet eens het land uitgezet. Die blijven gewoon, omdat ze onwillig zijn te vertrekken. Het is dus geen beleid, maar chaos. Nederland heeft niets te zeggen over haar eigen grenzen. En dat er geen druk op gemeenten zou worden uitgevoerd om statushouders aan een woning te woning te helpen is gewoon keihard gelogen door Rutte. Dat gebeurd namelijk al heel lang. 

Maar toen ik in 2021 voor mijn vriendin een verzoek indiende bij de ind om 90 dagen langer op een toeristenvisum te mogen blijven om mijn ernstig zieke moeder te mogen helpen verzorgen (tijdelijk en op eigen kosten) werd dit verzoek afgewezen. Het viel niet onder humanitaire redenen. Godverdomme! Inmiddels is ze overleden. De tyfus kunnen die illegalen en asielzoekers van mij krijgen. Het is namelijk uitsluitend hun schuld dat het beleid zo beroerd hard en harteloos is geworden voor mensen die niet komen parasiteren. Door al het misbruik van voorzieningen is nederland niet meer het gastvrije land wat het ooit was. En daar zijn wij ook de dupe van geworden. Goor kutland.

Rutte over nationale asielcrisis: _‘Dit is om je te schamen, straks liggen mensen in het grasveld’_
Nou en?

.

----------


## Revisor

Wie een kuil graaft voor een vreemdeling, valt er meestal zelf in.

----------


## SportFreak

> .
> *Rutte over nationale asielcrisis: Dit is om je te schamen, straks liggen mensen in het grasveld*
> 
> Bron : *parool.nl* - 17 juni 2022
> 
> 
> 
> Het kabinet heeft de haperende asielopvang uitgeroepen tot nationale crisis. Dit betekent volgens minister-president Mark Rutte dat de regering vanaf nu bijna dagelijks overlegt met gemeenten en provincies over een oplossing. Je kunt zo heel snel schakelen, aldus de premier.
> 
> ...


Allemaal de schuld van EG

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Allemaal de schuld van EG


Van de EU ja voor wat betreft immigratieregels. En de slechte bewaking van de EU buitengrenzen.


.

----------


## Revisor

Europeanen denken dat ze overal in de wereld oorlogen, massaslachtingen, regimechanges, corruptie, rooftochten, klimaatproblemen etc... kunnen veroorzaken zonder de gevolgen daarvan te dragen.

Al die gevolgen komen ze nog heel goedkoop vanaf want de meeste vluchtelingen worden in de arme buurlanden opgevangen

...
*Waar worden de meeste vluchtelingen opgevangen?*De armste landen vangen verreweg de *meeste vluchtelingen* op: 85 procent verblijft in landen in de regio. Het gaat meestal om landen die grenzen aan een of meer conflictgebieden. De *meeste vluchtelingen worden opgevangen* Libanon, Iran, Pakistan, Uganda en Turkije.

https://webwoordenboek.nl/artikel/ho...r-in-de-wereld


En tegelijkertijd maar janken om die paar mensen die het lukt om Europa te bereiken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
*Kabinet gaat weigerachtige gemeenten dwingen tot opvang asielzoekers*

Bron : *parool.nl* - 8 juli 2022



Gemeenten die telkens weigeren asielzoekers op te vangen, worden daar in de toekomst toe gedwongen. ‘Heel Nederland kan niet profiteren van die gemeenten die keihard werken, iedereen moet z’n deel pakken,’ zegt staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (Asiel).


Hij zal deze zomer een wetsvoorstel uitwerken die dergelijke dwang mogelijk maakt. Daarvoor zijn, zei hij na afloop van de ministerraad, twee scenario's, waarin f de provincie f de staatssecretaris beslist welke gemeente asielzoekers moet opvangen.

Volgens Van der Burg luidt de ene optie dat er in Nederland in totaal een x-aantal opvangplekken nodig is; die worden eerlijk verdeeld over de twaalf provincies. Die gaan aan de slag met de verspreiding over de gemeenten in hun provincie. De tweede mogelijkheid is dat de provincies het bespreken met de gemeenten. Als die er niet uitkomen, grijpt het kabinet in “Dan legt de staatssecretaris, ik dus, het aantal opvangplekken vast.” In beide gevallen, stelt de bewindsman, is er sprake van dwang.

*Azc's vol*

Nederland kampt al maanden met een compleet vastgelopen asielopvang. De toestroom van asielzoekers is groot, maar alle asielzoekerscentra (azc) zitten vol. Daar wonen nu ook nog een kleine 15.000 mensen die al een verblijfsvergunning hebben, maar voor wie geen woning is.

Van der Burg smeekt gemeenten al maanden om locaties waar nieuwe azc's kunnen komen, maar dat heeft nog weinig resultaat. Dat komt, zegt hij, omdat er ‘veel gemeenten’ zijn die wl meewerken, maar ook een groot aantal gemeenten dat ‘niets doet’. Dat is volgens Van der Burg niet ‘de ideale situatie’. “Er zijn meer plekken nodig om te voorkomen dat mensen in sporthallen of tenten moeten slapen.”

De provincies vragen al langer om zo’n wet, net als burgemeesters die wel de helpende hand bieden. “De gemeenten die geen opvang willen, zullen geen voorstander zijn,” stelt Van der Burg. “Anders zouden ze nu ook al wel vrijwillig asielzoekers opvangen.”

Na de zomer
Het wetsvoorstel wordt na de zomer naar de Tweede Kamer gestuurd. Van der Burg zegt te hopen dat de Tweede en Eerste Kamer het plan dan nog voor de kerst kunnen behandelen. De nieuwe wet zou dan op z’n vroegst begin 2023 ingaan.

Het Veiligheidsberaad is tevreden dat het kabinet ‘eindelijk’ stappen zet om gemeenten desnoods te kunnen verplichten om asielzoekers op te vangen. “Dat hadden we veel eerder moeten doen”, vindt voorzitter Hubert Bruls, burgemeester van Nijmegen. “Het Nederlandse beleid was wel erg op vrijwilligheid gebaseerd.” De Amsterdamse burgemeester Femke Halsema gaf eerder al aan dat zij haar collega’s in de regio niet onder druk wilde zetten om asielzoekers op te vangen.

*Taken verdelen*

Volgens Van der Burg wordt het straks ook mogelijk dat gemeenten de ‘taken’ onderling verdelen: de ene gemeente kan dan asielzoekers opvangen, de andere richt zich op minderjarige asielzoekers, terwijl een derde juist meer doet voor zogenaamde statushouders, asielzoekers die al weten dat ze in Nederland mogen blijven.

Eerder zei Van der Burg in de Tweede Kamer dat een wet om gemeenten tot opvang te dwingen ‘een laatste redmiddel’ is. Liever wilde hij er goedschiks uitkomen. Dat is niet gelukt, erkent hij. “Maar dit is waarvoor ik staatssecretaris ben geworden, om moeilijke klussen op te lossen.”

VluchtelingenWerk heeft er weinig vertrouwen in dat de wet soelaas biedt. “De crisis is nu. Nu de nood in Ter Apel al maanden vrijwel dagelijks hoog is en er mensen op straat slapen, is er geen tijd om maanden aan een nieuwe wet te werken”, laat de stichting in een reactie weten. Volgens VluchtelingenWerk moet er een spoedwet komen. “Anders vrezen wij dat het een gitzwarte zomer gaat worden voor duizenden vluchtelingen in Nederland gaat worden.” Van der Burg zei eerder al dat een spoedwet in deze situatie niet kan.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Voor Rutte had ik altijd wel respect. Maar dat is wel verdwenen. Het is godvergeten leugenaar. En dat is ie ook altijd geweest. Over het verdrag met Oekraine heeft hij gelogen. Rutte liegt over alle gevoelige kwesties. Bijvoorbeeld over de misdaad, de Europese Unie en immigratie. Een goede premier hoort niet te liegen over het beleid of over feiten. Dat is smerig politiek spel. Daarmee belazert hij de burger. Een premier die regelmatig liegt kun je niet vertrouwen als hij de waarheid spreekt. Als de premier iets over welk beleid dan ook zegt, dan geloof ik dat niet meer. Ik begrijp niet waarom een rechtse politicus als Rutte zo moet liegen om het beleid te kunnen uitvoeren. Dat snap ik niet. Ik vind dat niet integer. Wat is er mis met de waarheid spreken?

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
*Reportage* Asielcrisis 

*De chaos lijkt compleet in Ter Apel. Stop met duwen, nu stoppen met duwen* 

 

Niet eerder hebben zoveel asielzoekers in Ter Apel buiten moeten slapen als zaterdagnacht. Het waren er bijna driehonderd. Zondag is het opnieuw chaos buiten het aanmeldcentrum. 


Bron : *trouw.nl* - 17 juli 2022 

Een busje van de lokale voetbalvereniging stopt naast het grasveld voor het azc in Ter Apel. Tientallen asielzoekers komen direct naar het busje gerend: ze krijgen te eten. Mensen beginnen te duwen en trekken. Vooraan kijkt een enkel kind door de spijlen van een dranghek meewarig naar de bakjes gele rijst die worden uitgedeeld. 

Al dagen slapen groepen asielzoekers buiten in het gras voor het azc. Op deze warme zondagavond lijkt de chaos compleet, overal liggen mannen te puffen van de hitte. Om hen heen liggen bergen afval, de vuilnisbakken puilen meer dan uit. Er staan drie grote bruine tenten op het grasveld, maar daar past lang niet iedereen onder. Met witte dekentjes van nog geen centimeter dik doet men het enige wat er te doen valt: wachten. 

*Situatie blijft verslechteren* 

De afgelopen weken is de situatie in Ter Apel ernstig verslechterd. Meestal lukt het het Centraal orgaan opvang asielzoekers (Coa) om mensen die niet meer in Ter Apel ondergebracht kunnen worden met bussen naar crisisnoodopvanglocaties te brengen. Maar asielzoekers zijn soms bang dat hun asielaanvraag vertraging oploopt als ze niet bij het aanmeldcentrum in de buurt blijven. Ze willen niet met de bus mee. 

Voor de toegangspoort van het azc staan daarom lange rijen met wachtenden. Hangend over dranghekken schreeuwen ze dat ze dorst hebben, anderen zitten op de grond zonder een woord te zeggen. 

Een groep mannen uit Turkije vertelt dat ze al drie dagen op de grasveld verblijven. Ze hebben vechtpartijen gezien, zeggen ze, er wordt s nachts gestolen en er is niet altijd genoeg water voor iedereen. Ook zijn de wcs al dagen niet schoongemaakt, daarom doen de mannen hun behoefte s nachts en in het weiland tegenover het aanmeldcentrum. Omdat ze bang zijn dat hun asielaanvraag gedwarsboomd wordt als ze kritiek uiten, willen ze alleen anoniem praten. Voor zover dat gaat, want de tranen vloeien rijkelijk. 

*Op een stoel geslapen* 

Op een van de witte kleedjes in de rij zit de familie Naji uit Jemen. Een moeder, vader, dochter en twee zoons hebben samen nog geen acht vierkante meter leefruimte. Met koffers hebben ze hun terrein afgebakend. De jongste van het gezin spreekt vloeiend Engels en legt uit dat ze gisternacht op stoelen in het aanmeldcentrum hebben geslapen. Hij haast zich te zeggen dat hij de chaos de Nederlandse overheid niet kwalijk neemt: We hebben eten gekregen, niemand kan wat aan deze situatie doen. Zijn ouders knikken instemmend. 

Ook zijn broer, Ziad Maeen Naji is optimistisch: Na de oorlog die we in Jemen zagen, valt dit heel erg mee, lacht hij. Snel pakt hij dan zijn telefoon uit zijn zak: Ik ben rapper en producer, wil je wat muziek horen? Tien seconden later komen er wat schelle beats uit zijn telefoontje, de clip op YouTube ziet er gelikt uit. Ik ben niet zielig of zo, zegt Ziad, en mijn familie ook niet, het komt uiteindelijk goed. 

Hij heeft de woorden amper uitgesproken of er ontstaat rumoer bij de toegangspoort van het azc. Er mogen mensen naar binnen. Uit alle hoeken komen mensen aangerend, maar alleen vrouwen met kinderen en zieken mogen naar binnen. Met witte papiertjes van de immigratie- en naturalisatiedienst in de aanslag hopen ook mannen toegelaten te worden. 

Een beveiliger staat op het hek en schreeuwt met luide stem: Stop met duwen, nu stoppen met duwen. De eerste mannen druipen dan alweer af. Vanavond is het weer niet gelukt. Later op de avond vertrekken er toch bussen met asielzoekers naar verschillende plaatsen in het land. Van de politie mag er niemand buiten het aanmeldcentrum slapen.



.

----------


## Revisor

*Laat feiten leidend zijn in het migratie- en asieldebat

**Asielopvang* Als we naar de feiten kijken zien we dat de opvang van asielzoekers beheersbaar is, aldus Leo Lucassen. Maar om electorale redenen negeren politici de cijfers.

Protestleuzen tegen het azc in Albergen. Foto Eric Brinkhorst

In gepolariseerde debatten zijn het meestal de feiten die als eerste het onderspit delven. Als het om migratie gaat, laten met name radicaal-rechtse politieke partijen, maar ook politici van middenpartijen als de VVD en het CDA zich niet onbetuigd. Zo schilderen Wilders, Baudet, en iets mindere mate Eerdmans, asielzoekers af als de baarlijke duivel: testosteronbommen, criminelen en terroristen, die bovendien een niet te dragen maatschappelijke last vormen.

Dat frame wordt grotendeels overgenomen door parlementarirs als Bente Becker (VVD), die het doen voorkomen alsof het ons over de schoenen loopt en daarom voor een tijdelijke ‘asielstop’ pleiten. Afgezien dat het zeer de vraag is of dit juridisch stand houdt, zou zo’n stop de huidige situatie alleen nog maar verergeren. Er is immers geen oorlogs- of vervolgingsstop en asielzoekers zullen blijven komen. Bovendien wijkt het aantal asielzoekers momenteel nauwelijks af van het gemiddelde van de afgelopen drie decennia (te weten zo’n 22.000) en is het een stuk lager dan in 2015. Verder ligt het aantal asielaanvragen per 100.000 inwoners in de afgelopen tien jaar met 1.250 onder het gemiddelde van de EU (1.500).

De opvangcrisis is dan ook een door de politiek zelf gecreerd probleem. In plaats van een goede buffercapaciteit aan te houden, worden als er even wat minder asielzoekers komen tientallen azc’s gesloten. En als de aantallen weer stijgen, kan de staatssecretaris weer van vooraf aan beginnen met smeken bij gemeenten. Het beschamende gevolg van dit jojo-beleid kunnen we deze zomer dagelijks in de media aanschouwen. Dit paniekbeleid tast het draagvlak aan en lokt allerhande xenofobische en racistische reacties uit.
*
Zondebok*

Dat beeld was toch al niet florissant door de selectieve aandacht van politici en media voor overlastgevende asielzoekers uit zogenaamd veilige landen als Marokko en Tunesi. Die maken echter hooguit 5 procent van het totaal uit, terwijl driekwart van de asielzoekers uit alom erkende oorlogshaarden als Afghanistan, Syri en de Hoorn van Afrika komen. Die kleine groep is grotendeels verantwoordelijk voor de iets hogere criminaliteit onder asielzoekers (2,2 procent als geregistreerd dader tegen 1,1 procent voor de rest van de bevolking), waarbij we vooral moeten denken aan vernielingen en vechtpartijen in azc’s en winkeldiefstallen in de wijdere omgeving en niet zozeer in de gemeentes waar de centra zijn gevestigd. 

Tot slot wordt vaak beweerd dat Nederland de bevolkingsaanwas door de vestiging van statushouders niet aankan. Kijken we naar de feiten, dan blijkt momenteel nog ongeveer de helft van de 756.000 asielzoekers die sinds 1989 naar Nederland zijn gekomen (23.000 per jaar) hier nog te wonen. Dat is gemiddeld genomen over de afgelopen 33 jaar 11.000 vluchteling-immigranten per jaar. Dat mag je natuurlijk veel vinden, maar ondraaglijk lijkt me sterk overdreven.

Dit zijn allemaal feiten die door onafhankelijke instituten als het CBS en het SCP worden bijgehouden en gepubliceerd en die een politiek assistent in een uurtje bij elkaar kan harken. Dat gebeurt niet, want politici menen dat het problematiseren van asielzoekers en hen tot zondebok maken van allerlei problemen, zoals de woningnood, stemmen oplevert. Tegelijkertijd vindt een meerderheid van de kiezers (77 procent in 2017) dat Nederland vluchtelingen moet opvangen die door oorlog en vervolging uit hun land zijn verdreven.

Ook uit welbegrepen eigenbelang zouden politici er dus goed aan doen om feiten weer leidend te maken in dit onzalige debat.

*Leo Lucassen* is directeur van het Internationaal Instituut voor Sociale Geschiedenis en hoogleraar te Leiden.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/08/22...debat-a4139536

----------


## Revisor

Honderden asielzoekers slapen buiten voor de poort bij het aanmeldcentrum.  ANP

*Artsen zonder Grenzen biedt Ter Apel noodhulp, politiechef: onze inzet gaat ten koste van werk in Amsterdam

HONDERDEN SLAPEN BUITEN Artsen zonder Grenzen (AzG) verleent vanaf vandaag medische en psychologische zorg aan asielzoekers buiten de poort van het aanmeldcentrum in Ter Apel. Het is de eerste keer dat AzG medische hulp biedt in Nederland.*

Binnenlandredactie 25-08-22, 06:06 Laatste update: 11:07 

Judith Sargentini, directeur voor AzG Nederland, zegt dat medewerkers van de organisatie een bezoek hebben gebracht aan het aanmeldcentrum en toen getroffen werden door de leefomstandigheden buiten de poort.

,,Artsen zonder Grenzen bestaat vijftig jaar, maar het is voor eerst dat we in Nederland noodhulp gaan bieden en dat doen we omdat de Nederlandse overheid het zo laat afweten”, zegt Sargentini. ,,De omstandigheden waarin de mensen bij Ter Apel zich bevinden zijn mensonwaardig.”

*Staatssecretaris

*Het is aan de ene kant ‘heel erg’ dat AzG naar Ter Apel gaat, maar aan de andere kant zegt staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (Asielzaken) ‘heel blij‘ te zijn met de komst van de organisatie. ,,Want het helpt wel om de kwaliteit daar te verbeteren.”

Het is de eerste keer dat AzG medische hulp biedt in Nederland. ,,Het zou niet zo moeten zijn”, zegt de staatssecretaris.

...etc


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/artsen-...rdam~a5d76409/




Uitkomst van een bewuste ontmoedigingsbeleid of beter gezegd treiterbeleid dat al over de gehele vluchtroute wordt uitgevoerd. Van het financieren van corrupte dictaturen naar geweldadige Europese landen tot aan het bewuste treiterbeleid van Nederland toe om ze tegen te houden.

----------


## Revisor

*Lezersbrieven: Nederlandse overheid is eropuit om vluchtelingen af te schrikken*

*Redactie* 26 augustus 2022, 14:00

 Het buitenterrein van het azc in Ter Apel, waar het Rode Kruis en Artsen zonder Grenzen hulp bieden aan vluchtelingen.Beeld Harry Cock / de Volkskrant

In 2020 werkte ik als arts/vrijwilliger op het Griekse eiland Lesbos in het vluchtelingenkamp Moira. Samen met enkele *Nederlandse hulporganisaties verzorgden wij de eerste medische opvang van de honderden vluchtelingen die wekelijks vanuit Turkije op het eiland landden. 

De omstandigheden van deze mensen waren erbarmelijk. Tussen de 15 duizend en 20 duizend vluchtelingen verbleven in kleine tentjes (of geheel zonder onderdak) op een plek waar er onderdak, water en toiletten waren voor hooguit 3.000 mensen. Ziekte, geweld, bedreiging, aanranding en ondervoeding waren aan de orde van de dag.

De Griekse overheid incasseerde miljardensteun van de EU, maar in plaats van zelfs maar minimale faciliteiten te scheppen voor de dagelijks toenemende stroom asielzoekers werden omliggende kampen gesloten en afgebroken. Uiteindelijk staken de bewoners het kamp zelf in brand.

Al die tijd was het voor ons, als hulpverleners, duidelijk dat het falen van de Griekse overheid niet te wijten was aan overmacht. Men was eropuit de omstandigheden zo onhoudbaar mogelijk te *maken, om mensen af te schrikken de oversteek vanuit Turkije te wagen.

Het mag zo langzamerhand wel duidelijk zijn dat de Nederlandse overheid zich bezondigt aan dezelfde strategie. Men doet alsof men met de handen in het haar staat, maar in feite is men bezig met een afschrikbeleid.

Waarom gaat het al weken om een enkel gebouw, terwijl het probleem veel groter is en blijft groeien? Waarom blijft de regering hameren op een bezetting van 300 mensen in een gebouw met 27 kamers? Kunnen deze vluchtelingen staand slapen? Kijk eens wat een probleem wij hebben in Tubbergen, zegt de regering, wij hoeven het elders niet eens te proberen.

Griekenland heeft het probleem uiteindelijk opgelost door de vluchtelingen in bewaakte prikkeldraadkampen op te sluiten, waar ze hooguit enkele uren met een pasje in of uit mogen. Gaan we hier dezelfde kant op? Het ziet er wel naar uit.

Hopelijk slaagt een beroep op het Europees Hof, maar moet Nederland nu werkelijk worden teruggefloten door middel van een beroep op de mensenrechten? Zijn wij zo diep gezonken? Ik vrees van wel.
_
Rob Ponsioen, arts, Amsterdam


_https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...kken~b6fa7d68/

----------


## Oiseau

Als dit zo doorgaat dan zijn de beruchte ziektes in het 19de-eeuwse Nederland weer denkbaar : de blauwe dood en tyfus worden zo besteld..

En laten we maar roepen dat ondanks chaos schiphol winst maakt.

----------


## Revisor

...
De weg naar asiel is, voor de betreffende asielzoeker, verworden tot een lang slopend wachten. De onzekerheid blijft, verhoor na verhoor. En omdat de asielzoekers daarmee onvoldoende zijn weggepest en zijn blijven wachten, is de opvang in het afgelopen decennium ook steeds soberder geworden. Dat noemt men met verhullende taal ontmoedigingsbeleid. In feite is het gewoon asielzoekers pesten. Over een halve eeuw zullen onze kleinkinderen het in hun geschiedenisboeken hoofdschuddend teruglezen.

Dit alles is het resultaat van halfslachtigheid. Wel binnen de marges van het Vluchtelingverdrag van Geneve willen blijven - want ja, wij zijn een beschaafd land en van dat imago willen we wereldwijd de vruchten plukken - maar niet van harte. Want die “aanzuigende werking”, dat willen we niet.
...




https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...-van-onze-tijd

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Revisor

*Kabinet weet dat opschorten gezinshereniging niet kan, het wil alleen traineren*

Asielcrisis Gezinshereniging voor vluchtelingen opschorten tot eind 2023 is juridisch niet haalbaar, zeggen deskundigen. Het kabinet weet dat, maar doet dit voor de bhne, stellen ze.

*Toef Jaeger* 28 augustus 2022 om 16:22



Asielzoekers bereiden zich voor om de nacht door te brengen buiten het overvolle asielzoekerscentrum in Ter Apel. Foto Peter Dejong/AP

Dit is een trap na aan vluchtelingen waar het het meeste pijn doet, reageerde VluchtelingenWerk Nederland enkele uren nadat vrijdag bekend werd welke maatregelen het kabinet neemt om de instroom van asielzoekers te beperken nu het aanmeldcentrum in Ter Apel overvol is. Tot en met 2023 wordt gezinshereniging voor statushouders beperkt, en het kabinet stopt tijdelijk met de Turkije-deal, die asielzoekers over de EU verdeelt. Het zou ertoe moeten leiden dat tot eind volgend jaar 1.250 minder nieuwkomers naar Nederland komen. 

De maatregelen verlagen de druk op de asielopvang, en voorkomen tegelijk dat nareizende gezinsleden bij aankomst naar Ter Apel moeten reizen met als risico dat zij zonder opvang blijven, aldus VVD-staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg.
*
Op de vingers getikt*

De rechtsstaat gaat steeds minder gelden voor vluchtelingen. En het is niet voor het eerst dat Nederland zich niet houdt aan de wettelijke eisen die er gelden voor asielzoekers. De overheid lapt structureel de wettelijke beslistermijnen aan de laars, en Nederland is de afgelopen jaren al meerdere malen op de vingers getikt door de Raad van State en het EU-Hof van Justitie omdat het gezinsherenigingsbeleid te streng is. Nederland komt er steeds mee weg door in beroep te blijven gaan tot de hoogste rechter. Dan wordt het beleid (summier) aangepast en begint het juridische gevecht opnieuw. vertelt Martijn van der Linden, persvoorlichter van VluchtelingenWerk Nederland. Het is een harteloos besluit, wanneer je in n adem toegeeft dat de opvang is misgelopen door eigen beleid, maar dan vluchtelingen die hier de dupe van zijn een trap na geeft. Volgens hem zijn de plannen bovendien juridisch niet haalbaar en botsen ze met het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens en met name de Europese Gezinsherenigingsrichtlijn, waarin staat dat gezinshereniging van vluchtelingen niet mag worden belemmerd of vertraagd. Het kabinet heeft niet genoeg nagedacht over de juridische haalbaarheid of gaat ervan uit dat ze er wel mee wegkomen, omdat het al te laat is als de hoogste rechter na een lang juridisch gevecht dit beleid terugdraait.

*Vertraging mogelijk*

Wil Eikelboom, voorzitter van de Vereniging Asieladvocaten en Juristen Nederland denkt dat het kabinet daar wel degelijk over heeft nagedacht. De staatssecretaris is zonder twijfel bekend met de Europese Gezinsherenigingsrichtlijn en het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens. Maar op deze manier kan hij namens het kabinet een signaal afgeven naar de kiezer, en naar de asielzoeker. Hoewel het kabinet juridisch uiteindelijk het onderspit zal delven omdat Nederland deze verdragen heeft ondertekend, is het mogelijk een jaar lang de boel te vertragen, redeneert Eikelboom. Het duurt namelijk lang voordat je via de rechter deze maatregelen kan terug draaien. We kunnen niet meteen maandag beginnen met een rechtszaak. We kunnen pas stappen ondernemen als een vluchteling hier concreet mee te maken krijgt. Dan duurt het enkele weken voordat de zaak voorkomt. Na een uitspraak kan de staat in hoger beroep. Daar horen ze weer dat het niet mag. Vervolgens gaan ze naar de Raad van State. Inmiddels zijn we dan bijna een jaar verder, waarna het kabinet kan zeggen dat de maatregel is afgeschoten. Ondertussen zijn dan duizenden gezinsherenigingen getraineerd.

Het idee dat je vluchtelingen zo afschrikt, is bovendien een illusie, denkt Leo Lucassen, directeur van het Internationaal Instituut voor Sociale Geschiedenis. Er is geen oorlogsstop, dus vluchtelingen blijven komen. In plaats van sorry te zeggen voor de puinhoop die er is gemaakt, kom je met dit soort populistische extreem-rechtse praatjes.

*Druppel op een gloeiende plaat*

Volgens Lucassen zijn de maatregelen een druppel op de gloeiende plaat, terwijl het nu het moment is om de plannen van een Adviescommissie Vreemdelingenzaken uit juni dit jaar uit te voeren, die onder meer voorstelde om de wettelijke taken om kansrijke asielzoekers op te nemen bij de gemeentes te leggen, en dat die naar rato vluchtelingen opnemen. Dan hoeft Van der Burg niet meer te bidden en te smeken bij gemeenten. Het kost tijd, maar dan heb je ook een structurele en kleinschalige oplossing. Dit is echt het moment om het roer om te gooien. Het is alleen de vraag of hij de VVD-achterban daarin mee krijgt.

Gezinsleden van vergunninghouders in Nederland hebben recht op een gezinsleven, dat is wettelijk vastgelegd, ook in Nederland. Dus elke vluchteling kan een aanvraag indienen en zich daarbij beroepen op het recht op gezinsleven.

Er zijn veel ideen om het vluchtelingen moeilijker te maken, zegt Eikelenboom. Maar daarin zit volgens Eikelboom ook meteen het trucje van dit voorstel: je mag nu k een verzoek indienen, alleen gaat dat pas in behandeling als je ook daadwerkelijk een woning toebedeeld hebt gekregen. De voorstellen zijn vaak juridisch onhoudbaar en bieden ook geen structurele oplossing. Maar zolang er kabinetten zijn waarin zowel de VVD als het CDA zit, zal er aan positieve ontwikkelingen voor asielzoekers, zoals meer woningen en meer noodopvang, ook altijd iets negatief gekoppeld worden. Het is symboolpolitiek en als het om asielzoekers gaat, dan is het kennelijk acceptabel om met dit soort juridisch onhoudbare plannen te blijven komen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/08/28...neren-a4140060

----------


## Revisor

Na het vertrek van vrijwel alle vluchtelingen is het stil en rustig in het tentenkamp. Een enkeling kiest er wel voor om de nacht buiten door te brengen. Beeld Kees van de Veen
*
Filosofisch elftal Opvangakkoord*

*Het lijkt alsof het asielbeleid louter symbolisch is geworden*

In het Filosofisch elftal legt _Trouw_ een actuele vraag voor aan twee filosofen uit een poule van elf. Vandaag: het kabinet wil de opvangcrisis bezweren met het opschorten van gezinshereniging. Juridisch is dat wankel, is het meer dan symboolpolitiek?

*Maurice van Turnhout* 2 september 2022

De Syrische vluchteling Omar Ahmed, bewoner van het azc in Ter Apel, beschreef maandag in deze krant wat hij boven alles miste: “De geur van mijn dochters, het gevoel echt samen te zijn. Dat komt snel weer.”

Niet als het aan het kabinet Rutte-IV ligt. Het opvangakkoord van de coalitie bevat onder andere een vijftien maanden durende stop op gezinshereniging voor statushouders. Juridisch blijft die maatregel niet overeind, waarschuwen mensenrechtenorganisaties, want die is strijdig met het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens, de Europese Gezinsherenigingsrichtlijn en het Kinderrechtenverdrag.

Dat lijkt op symboolpolitiek. Maar waar staat deze politiek dan symbool voor, en wat is in deze kwestie de verantwoordelijkheid van burgers?

“De coalitiepartners beweren dingen die aantoonbaar niet kloppen”, stelt politiek filosoof *Ivana Ivkovic.* “Zo zegt het kabinet dat een volledige asielstop onmogelijk is, omdat zoiets tegen Europese regels indruist. Schaamteloos, want een tijdelijke stop op gezinshereniging is natuurlijk evengoed tegen de regels. Premier Rutte geeft toe dat er fouten zijn gemaakt in het asielbeleid, maar hij neemt daar geen enkele verantwoordelijkheid voor en verbindt er geen politieke consequenties aan. Het lijkt alsof het beleid louter symbolisch is geworden, alsof dat nergens meer aan wordt getoetst en losgezongen is van de werkelijkheid.” 

 Filosofisch elftalBeeld -
*
Ivkovic* vervolgt: “Het is helemaal surrealistisch dat het akkoord nu als bezwering van de opvangcrisis wordt gepresenteerd. Er wordt nog steeds niet gesproken over structurele uitbreiding van opvangcapaciteit voor asielzoekers, k niet door linkse partijen. Het gaat alleen maar over extra bedden als noodoplossing. De huidige opvangcrisis is geen ongelukkige uitzondering, en geen gevolg van fouten, maar de uitkomst van jaren structureel bezuinigingsbeleid. Dat beleid was een knieval van de middenpartijen naar de rechtse kiezer, die het liefste een totale migratiestop zou zien.”

“De vraag is inderdaad waarom die middenpartijen niet de verantwoordelijkheid nemen die bij hun kiezersmandaat past,” reageert *Gert-Jan van der Heiden,* hoogleraar metafysica aan de Radboud Universiteit. “Als zij k die rechtse stem gaan vertolken, geloven ze dan nog wel in hun eigen verhaal? Coalitiepartners D66 en ChristenUnie zouden vanuit hun oorspronkelijke politieke overtuiging waarschijnlijk anders met vluchtelingen willen omgaan, maar ze bijten niet door.”

Volgens *Van der Heiden* is het opschorten van het recht op gezinshereniging symptomatisch voor een dieper liggend probleem. “In feite is het de zoveelste manier waarop we vluchtelingen een basaal recht ontzeggen. Waarom behandelen we mensen die hiernaartoe zijn gevlucht als een aparte categorie mensen? Waarom zetten we ze in kampen, en vinden we het normaal dat ze afgesneden worden van de samenleving waarin ze bescherming zoeken?”

*Van der Heiden* verwijst naar een terugkerend motief in het Oude Testament: wees goed voor de vreemdeling in je midden, want zelf stam je ook van vreemdelingen af. “Als je maar diep genoeg graaft in de geschiedenis stuit je altijd op migratiebewegingen van je voorouders. Wat onderscheidt ons dan van die ndere vreemdelingen dat we denken over hun lot te kunnen beslissen, dat wij als burgers van een natiestaat mogen selecteren welke burgers we naast ons dulden en welke niet? Als je geboren wordt bepaal je toch ook niet binnen welk gezin dat is, of naast welke buren je opgroeit?”

*Ivkovic*: “Het opvangakkoord is een voorbeeld van ontmoedigingsbeleid dat al zo’n twintig jaar wordt gevoerd. Denk ook aan minister Rita Verdonk, die in 2006 een vluchtelingenkamp in Kenia bezocht met de boodschap ‘home is home’. Los van het idee dat zo’n ontmoedigingsbeleid moreel verwerpelijk is, blijkt het ook nog eens ineffectief te zijn. Door dit soort negatieve signalen besluiten asielzoekers helemaal niet om in eigen land te blijven. Ze hebben nu eenmaal goede redenen om te vluchten, en aangezien alle andere routes zijn dichtgetimmerd blijven ze met gevaar voor eigen leven de Middellandse Zee oversteken. Natiestaten willen soeverein reguleren welke mensen hun grenzen oversteken en welke niet, maar ze stuiten daarbij op de grenzen van hun kunnen. En dat gaat ten koste van mensenlevens.”

Als de staat tekortschiet, waar begint dan de verantwoordelijkheid van burgers? “Begrijp me goed,” zegt *Ivkovic*, “het is prachtig als burgers initiatieven ontplooien voor betere asielopvang. Maar we vangen momenteel al veel te veel politieke tekorten op met de participatiemaatschappij: als de zorg wordt wegbezuinigd, moeten kinderen maar gaan mantelzorgen voor hun ouders; als de asielopvang wordt wegbezuinigd, moeten barmhartige Samaritanen blijkbaar vluchtelingen gaan opvangen op een zolderkamertje. Zo vergeten we dat asielzoekers mensen zijn die aanspraak kunnen maken op rechten, en ontstaat het beeld dat je asielzoekers moet helpen omdat ze zielig zijn. Door goede bedoelingen van burgers worden ze afhankelijk gemaakt van liefdadigheid.” 
*
Van der Heiden:* “Natuurlijk, liefdadigheid mag nooit politieke verantwoordelijkheid vervangen, maar liefdadigheid kan ook betekenen: mensen op een beschaafde manier verwelkomen in hun nieuwe omgeving. Daarmee maak je nieuwkomers helemaal niet kwetsbaarder, maar juist sterker. Volgens mij hebben Nederlandse burgers nu vooral de verantwoordelijkheid om te laten zien dat ze zich diep schamen voor de manier waarop we als rijk land met asielzoekers omgaan. Ik las dat minderjarige azc-bewoners in Ter Apel buiten op een stoel moesten slapen. Dit asielbeleid kleeft aan alle Nederlanders, het wordt namens ons allemaal uitgevoerd. Maar in plaats van de misstanden onder ogen te zien, wenden we uit schaamte liever onze blik af.”

*Ivkovic*: “Van hulpverleners weet ik dat vluchtelingen vaak mentaal breken door de uitzichtloosheid van hun asielprocedure. Ze leven in een kafkaske situatie van legale willekeur: er zijn wel regels, maar die gelden niet; er is een wet, maar die betekent niets meer.”

*Van der Heiden*: “Hannah Arendt beschreef de Duitse vernietigingskampen uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog als een intensivering van de vluchtelingenkampen uit het interbellum. Zet mensen als aparte categorie in een kamp, en je normaliseert dat je die mensen anders - slechter - mag behandelen. De Italiaanse filosoof Giorgio Agamben gaat nog een forse stap verder en noemt het kamp de onderliggende structuur van de moderne politiek. Daarmee bedoelt Agamben niet dat wij burgers allemaal in kampen leven. Hij zegt vooral: kijk om je heen, er was geen moment in de moderne geschiedenis dat er gn mensen in kampen zijn gestopt. Vanzelfsprekend zijn azc’s beschaafder dan vernietigingskampen, maar ze opereren met dezelfde onderliggende logica.”

*___________________________

Leidende tekst uit 1789*

De Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens en de Burger was in 1789 de leidende tekst van de Franse Revolutie. In dit document kreeg ieder mens bij geboorte onvervreemdbare rechten toegekend. Vele natiestaten - waaronder Nederland - namen de verklaring als leidraad voor hun grondwet.

Daar begon volgens Giorgio Agamben (1942, Rome) het probleem. Wanneer staten optreden als hoeders van mensenrechten, kunnen ze die rechten in de praktijk enkel als burgerrechten waarborgen. En dan worden die rechten dus exclusief toegekend aan mensen die binnen de grenzen van de natiestaat geboren zijn.

Maar hoe zit het dan met vluchtelingen? Zij kunnen zich niet volledig op het recht beroepen, omdat ze als het ware tussen twee natiestaten in zijn gevallen. Wl zijn ze onderworpen aan de wetten van de staat waar ze op dat moment verblijven.

Zo leven vluchtelingen op de drempel van de rechtsorde, beschrijft Agamben in zijn boek Homo sacer (1998): “Als de vluchtelingen (…) in de orde van de moderne natiestaat zo’n verontrustend element vormen, komt dit vooral doordat zij de directe band tussen mens en burger, tussen geboorte en nationaliteit verbreken en daarmee de oerfictie van de moderne soevereiniteit in een crisis brengen.”


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...rden~b5c539c1/

----------


## Revisor

*Raad van Europa tikt kabinet-Rutte op de vingers: asielopvang Ter Apel 'onmenselijk en vernederend'*




De Nederlandse overheid blijft ernstig in gebreke bij het opvangen van asielzoekers in Ter Apel. Het kabinet-Rutte is door de Raad van Europa op de vingers getikt omdat de rmensenechten in het geding zijn. Commissaris voor de Rechten van de Mens Dunja Mijatović schrijft in een brief aan verantwoordelijk staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (VVD, Justitie en Veiligheid) dat het er alle schijn van heeft dat asielzoekers in Nederland een onmenselijke en vernederende behandeling krijgen.

Behalve de erbarmelijke omstandigheden in Ter Apel, kaart de commissaris ook het verschil aan in de opvang tussen vluchtelingen uit Oekrane en die uit andere delen van de wereld. Daarover schrijft ze:

_Ik ben me ervan bewust dat de Nederland, net als andere lidstaten, voor de uitdaging staat om mensen op te vangen die Oekrane ontvluchten naast het opvangen van nieuw aangekomen asielzoekers en het bieden van meer permanente huisvesting voor personen aan wie internationale bescherming is verleend. Ondanks dergelijke uitdagingen maak ik me zorgen over de grote verschillen in de behandeling van Oekraners en die van andere nationaliteiten, en sluit me aan bij de oproep van anderen, waaronder het College voor de Rechten van de Mens, om discriminatie te voorkomen bij toegang tot opvang en andere diensten._

Mijatović dringt er bij Van der Burg op aan onmiddellijk 'alle noodzakelijke maatregelen te nemen om de rechten van de betrokkenen te beschermen'. In een antwoord schrijft de staatssecretaris dat Nederland er alles aan doet om de omstandigheden voor asielzoekers te verbeteren, maar dat er oplossingen nodig zijn in Europees verband. Van der Burg vermeldt er niet bij dat de asielcrisis in Ter Apel deels veroorzaakt is door zijn eigen regeringspartij de VVD die de asielopvang structureel heeft versoberd en bemoeilijkt.


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...en-vernederend

----------


## Revisor

Meanwhile:



ANP

gisteren, 21:29

*Aantal Oekraense vluchtelingen blijft toenemen, 'plan voor lange termijn nodig'*

Het kabinet moet nadenken hoe ons land ook op de lange termijn Oekraense vluchtelingen opvangt. Dat zegt de Adviesraad Migratie in een analyse.

Op dit moment staan meer dan 76.000 Oekraense vluchtelingen ingeschreven bij Nederlandse gemeenten. En er komen er nog altijd meer bij dan er weer vertrekken. Elke maand neemt het aantal met 2000 tot 3000 toe.

Dat vereist een andere aanpak, zegt de Adviesraad, want een einde van de oorlog is niet in zicht. "De oorlog gaat langer duren dan we gedacht hadden. We weten uit het verleden dat de kans dan groter is dat velen zullen blijven", zegt voorzitter Monique Kremer. "Het is verstandig om te zorgen dat er voldoende capaciteit is bij de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst."

Anders dan andere vluchtelingen hoeven Oekraners in Nederland voorlopig geen asiel aan te vragen. Zo'n driekwart van hen verblijft in gemeentelijke opvanglocaties, de rest bij particulieren.

Kremer: "Mensen zitten nog in tijdelijke opvang en weten niet waar ze aan toe zijn, weten niet of ze mogen blijven en inburgeren. Het is nu echt tijd voor een langetermijnvisie op de Oekraense ontheemden. We kunnen ze niet veel langer huisvesten in sporthallen."


ANP Vluchtelingen op een cruiseschip bij Rotterdam. Het schip biedt tijdelijk onderdak aan 1200 Oekraners

Vorige week zeiden onderzoekers van Instituut Clingendael al dat Nederland en de EU zich moeten voorbereiden op langdurige bescherming van Oekraners in plaats van zich te richten op tijdelijke crisisopvang. "We hadden gedacht dat dit een crisisinspanning voor weken, maanden zou zijn", zegt onderzoeker Monika Sie Dhian Ho. "Maar ze blijven langer dan gedacht."

En, zegt ze, "als de oorlog langer duurt, ga je meer doormigratie zien". Dat betekent dat Oekraners die nu elders verblijven, bijvoorbeeld in Oost-Europese landen, alsnog naar Nederland komen. Want in tegenstelling tot asielzoekers, mogen Oekraense vluchtelingen zelf bepalen in welk EU-land ze opgevangen worden.

Van de 7 miljoen Oekraners die tot nu toe gevlucht zijn, verwacht Clingendael dat er uiteindelijk in totaal 210.000 in Nederland terechtkomen.

*Gastarbeiders*

Onderzoeker Sie Dhian Ho waarschuwt dat Nederland met hen niet dezelfde fouten moet maken als in het verleden. "Met gastarbeiders hebben we heel lang de illusie gekoesterd dat mensen terug zouden keren naar het land van herkomst."

"Ook een deel van de Oekraners zal blijven als de opvang hier jaren duurt. 40 procent van de mensen heeft al werk. Help hen nu ook om de Nederlandse taal te leren in plaats van er jaren mee te wachten."


https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/244...-termijn-nodig



Dat gaat snel en geruisloos!

----------


## Revisor

Een demonstratie van Syrische vluchtelingen voor het parlementsgebouw in Kopenhagen. Ze protesteren tegen het Deense regeringsbesluit dat Damascus weer veilig is verklaard.Beeld Getty Images
*
Analyse Asielbeleid Denemarken*

*Denemarken schrikt asielzoekers af door immigranten het leven zuur te maken*

De misre in Ter Apel en het kelderende draagvlak voor asielopvang waar vandaag in de Kamer over gedebatteerd wordt, maakt dat Nederland over de grens naar alternatieven zoekt. Denemarken is berucht om zijn scherpe anti-immigratieretoriek. Hoe pakt dat uit?

*Anne Grietje Franssen* 8 september 2022

Nul asielzoekers. Dat is het streven dat de sociaaldemocratische Deense premier Mette Frederiksen verwoordde in januari vorig jaar. Of, een beetje afgezwakt: We zullen niet zoveel asielzoekers opnemen dat het de sociale cohesie van ons land bedreigt.

Het Deense asielbeleid in een notendop: voorop staat niet de bescherming van de kwetsbare medemens, maar de samenhang van de (etnische) Deense maatschappij. Het wij-gevoel, dat onder geen beding door hen op het spel gezet mag worden.

Hen slaat niet op buitenlanders in het algemeen. De Deense poorten zijn bij uitzondering wijd opengezet voor Oekraense vluchtelingen. Als je naar Denemarken komt om de krapte op de arbeidsmarkt te verlichten, ben je evengoed meer dan welkom. Maar niet-westerse immigranten die zonder contract van een Deense werkgever de grens oversteken, wacht meestal geen warm onthaal. 

 In vertrekcentrum Kaershovedgaard in het Deense Jutland hangt een tapijt te drogen van een Iraanse bewoner. In het centrum zitten afgewezen asielzoekers.Beeld Reuters
*
Honderden vluchtelingen niet langer beschermd*

Een voorbeeld. In maart was Denemarken het eerste land in de Europese Unie dat de Syrische hoofdstad Damascus en de omliggende regio veilig verklaarde. Op basis waarvan precies is enigszins nevelachtig; de auteurs van het rapport waar de regering zich op beriep, hebben een voor een het uitzetbeleid afgekeurd. Het besluit leidde ertoe dat honderden vluchtelingen niet langer de bescherming van de Deense staat genieten, ze hun verblijfsvergunning zijn verloren en in deportatiecentra hun tijd uitzitten.

Mensenrechtenorganisaties en internationale organen, waaronder de Verenigde Naties, buitelden over elkaar heen om het Deense beleid te veroordelen. Het zou in strijd zijn met elk humanitair basisrecht, en met de Europese solidariteit. Honderden Syrirs zijn sinds 2019 Denemarken ontvlucht en naar Duitsland, Nederland, Belgi en Zweden getrokken. In sommige gevallen moesten ze retour. Cynisch genoeg zou Denemarken niet langer als veilig land kunnen worden bestempeld om naar terug te keren.

Ander voorbeeld: in juni 2021 nam het Deense parlement een amendement op de vreemdelingenwet aan dat voorziet in de opvang van asielzoekers in landen buiten de EU. Er zouden gesprekken over vluchtelingencentra met Rwanda worden gevoerd. Als je asiel aanvraagt in Denemarken, weet je dat je wordt teruggestuurd naar een land buiten Europa. Daarom hopen we dat mensen niet langer asiel bij ons aanvragen, verklaarde Rasmus Stoklund van de regerende Sociaaldemocratische Partij destijds onomwonden. 
*
Sieraden bij aankomst inleveren*

De afgelopen jaren is ook stevig gekort op uitkeringen voor immigranten en asielzoekers. Volgens de zogenoemde Sieradenwet mag de politie waardevolle bezittingen bij aankomst in Denemarken in beslag nemen.

Gezinshereniging is bemoeilijkt en de wachttijd ervoor is verlengd van n naar drie jaar. De eisen voor permanente verblijfsvergunningen zijn bovendien aangescherpt. Zo moeten migranten zelfvoorzienend zijn en slagen voor een Deense taaltoets voor ze in aanmerking komen.

Daarbij introduceerde de regering in 2018 een anti-getto-pakket met als doel het aantal sociaaleconomische achterstandswijken tot nul te reduceren, onder meer door de sloop van flats, gedwongen evacuaties en de verkoop van appartementen aan particuliere investeerders die de huur flink verhogen. De achterliggende gedachte is dat bemiddelde Denen, die hoge marktconforme huren kunnen betalen, zon wijk mogen komen gentrificeren. In 2030 moet elke buurt voor minstens 50 procent uit westerse bevolking bestaan. In de praktijk worden buurtbewoners zo op basis van hun etniciteit gedwongen te verkassen.

Het idee, zegt politicoloog Carolin Hjort Rapp van de Universiteit van Kopenhagen, is duidelijk. Niet-westerse migranten moeten kosten wat kost worden ontmoedigd om naar het Scandinavische land af te reizen. De boodschap luidt: hier valt niks te halen. 

 De Deense premier Mette Frederiksen tijdens de Donorconferentie voor Oekrane, die afgelopen maand in Kopenhagen werd gehouden. De Deense poorten zijn bij uitzondering wijd opengezet voor Oekraense vluchtelingen.Beeld AFP
*
Oprichting anti-immigratiepartij*

De huidige houding is te herleiden naar de jaren negentig. Na de komst van gastarbeiders in de jaren zestig en zeventig, en vluchtelingen uit Iran en Vietnam in de jaren tachtig, nam de Deense hartelijkheid met de daaropvolgende Joegoslavi-oorlogen af. In 1995 werd de anti-immigratiepartij, de Deense Volkspartij, opgericht. 

Voor de jaren tachtig was migratie een non-issue, maar sinds de millenniumwisseling staat het onderwerp bovenaan de politieke agenda. Tijdens de vluchtelingencrisis van 2015 raakte het immigratievraagstuk in een stroomversnelling. Veel staten, Denemarken voorop, wilden voorkomen dat ze de voorkeursbestemming van asielzoekers zouden worden en begonnen met de invoering van steeds ongunstigere  en minder humanitaire  voorwaarden.

Ook bij de regeringspartij is het inmiddels een conventionele wijsheid, aldus politicoloog Peter Hedergaard: Er bestaat volgens de sociaaldemocraten een fundamentele tegenstelling tussen een liberaal immigratiebeleid en het voortbestaan van de verzorgingsstaat. De welvaartsstaat kan zich simpelweg niks anders dan een restrictief migratiebeleid veroorloven. 
*
Restrictiever in woord dan daad*

Niettemin is de speelruimte van de Denen beperkt. Want ook zij hebben zich te houden aan internationale verdragen. Denemarken was nota bene het eerste land dat in 1951 de vluchtelingenconventie van de VN ondertekende.

Volgens Rapp is de migratiewetgeving dan ook restrictiever in woord dan in praktijk. Het immigratiebeleid is moeilijk te wijzigen, dus is het vooral de integratiepolitiek waar de regering zich in roert. Door migranten hier het leven zuur te maken hoopt Denemarken nieuwe asielzoekers af te schrikken.
 
*____________________________________

Veel minder asielaanvragen*

In 2021 bereikten volgens statistiekbureau Statista 76.278 immigranten Denemarken. In 2020 waren dat bijna 6000 mensen minder. Het aantal immigranten lag voor de coronacrisis wel hoger: in 2019 staken nog bijna 84.000 migranten de Deense grens over.

In 2021 kwamen er 2099 asielaanvragen binnen, in 2020 waren dat er 1515. Tijdens de vluchtelingencrisis, in 2015, waren dat er nog 21.316.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/dene...aken~b87342f4/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Van alle bedrijven die het moeilijk hebben in Nederland gaat het met Ter Apel nog bovengemiddeld goed. Ze kunnen de vraag helemaal niet aan. Klanten wachten zelfs buiten. En dat is veel erger dan Nederlanders die jaren wachten op een betaalbare woning. Gelukkig dat er door de opgelegde stikstofreductie boeren moeten stoppen, zodat op de schaarse vrijgekomen grond huizen gebouwd kunnen worden. Natuurlijk ook niet goed voor de stikstofreductie, maar dat kun je als souvereine staat in Brussel nog wel gladstrijken als dat voor het voldoen aan een andere Brusselse norm is. Al met al gaat het dus goed in Nederland. Vooral door de grote inzet van de NAVO en de EU, in het oosten. Wij hebben de uitbreiding van netto-ontvangers in het oosten namelijk hard nodig. Door alle vredesbezettingen van de NAVO in het verleden hoeft Ter Apel in ieder geval niet te sluiten. TOP! Waar zouden we zijn zonder de EU en NAVO.



.

----------


## mrz

Haha Rob!! Meesterlijk!! Haha!!!

----------


## mrz

Hmmm, "gaycrisis" uitgeroepen...

Ik wordt hier gay genoemd??? Omdat ik om cynisme lach??? Hmmm, haha!

Tsja, ik vindt vrouwen die een man gay noemen als een man te hoge standaarden heeft of hij is rijk of meest zielig (voor zo'n man ) of all "hij heeft macht" (vreselijk) ofzo (of ze is te jong??) En ( god forbid? Nee juist niet dus) zich dus eigenlijk gewoon beter zou kunnen gedragen (niet moeten, maarja een vrouw wil ook wat in toekomst lol) uhm nou nee die vindt ik niet gay, want zelfs gays zijn niet van oog om oog (...) 

Maarja, ik ga niet verder cynisch doen!

Lol.

Gaycrisis: alleen vrouwen zijn nog maar gay! Haha!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Haha Rob!! Meesterlijk!! Haha!!!


Thanks a lot!

----------


## Revisor

*Ministerie sloeg noodhulp voor kwetsbare asielzoekers af bij opvangcrisis Ter Apel*

Nieuws Gisteren




Het Ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid heeft hulp bij het opvangen van kinderen en kwetsbare asielzoekers in Ter Apel afgeslagen. De stichting INLIA (Internationaal Netwerk van Lokale Initiatieven met Asielzoekers) die vrijwilligers uit verschillende religieuze gemeenschappen organiseert, bood noodhulp aan om te voorkomen dat kinderen en kwetsbare asielzoekers in de open lucht moesten overnachten.

Het onderzoeksprogramma Pointer van KRO-NCRV onthult de opmerkelijke weigering waarvoor het ministerie inmiddels excuses heeft aangeboden. Het AD schrijft:

_Het ministerie erkent dat er in “een uitzonderlijke situatie onder stoom en kokend water” dingen zijn misgegaan. Hoeveel mensen buiten nodeloos buiten hebben geslapen doordat het aanbod van de stichting is afgeslagen, zegt het ministerie niet te kunnen vaststellen. Inmiddels zou de samenwerking met INLIA wel goed verlopen._

Het is onduidelijk waarom Justitie het hulpaanbod afsloeg. De opvangcrisis in Ter Apel had volgens onderzoeker Carolus Grtters (Radboud Universiteit) voorkomen kunnen worden. Grtters is gespecialiseerd in migratie- en asielrecht en wijst op het gebrek aan reservecapaciteit in de opvang. _“Kijk naar de wetenschap en de adviezen van de Adviescommissie voor Vreemdelingenzaken (ACVZ, red.), die zeggen allemaal: dit is een probleem dat op ons afkomt. Het is kletskoek dat de politiek zegt dat deze crisis ons overvalt._ _En dat ze naarstig hebben gezocht naar oplossing, is ook maar half waar. Die nieuwe oplossingen moesten namelijk minimaal 300, 400 bedden bieden”,_ zegt Grtters. _“Terwijl je beter de opvang zou kunnen verdelen over alle gemeenten in Nederland. Dat betekent dat je overal – kleinschalig – opvangplekken hebt.”_ 


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...risis-ter-apel



Joehoe....! Dat heet ontmoedigingsbeleid, hetzelfde als aan de asielzoekers uitgedeelde tenten afpakken. Asielzoekers moeten pijn lijden zodat zogenaamd de rest van de asielzoekers in spe ontmoedigd wordt om asiel in Nederland aan te vragen.

----------


## Revisor

Organisatie MiGreat heeft een bus geplaatst voor het aanmeldcentrum van Ter Apel. Vluchtelingen kunnen er beschut zitten.  Roos Ykema, MiGreat

*Uitdelen tenten nu verboden bij Ter Apel, hulporganisaties plaatsen bussen*

*De noodverordening die gold rond het aanmeldcentrum voor vluchtelingen in Ter Apel is sinds vanochtend aangescherpt. Het is voor vrijwilligers nu ook verboden om kampeerspullen aan vreemdelingen uit te delen, op straffe van een boete. Organisaties die vluchtelingen helpen hebben zo’n tachtig tot honderd mensen beschutting geboden tegen de regen en wind in enkele geparkeerde bussen.*

Kees Graafland 01-10-22, 17:51 Laatste update: 18:49

De vluchtelingenorganisaties MiGreat en People for People maken zich zorgen. Het regent en het is koud. Vluchtelingen en hun kinderen staan volgens de organisaties bij Ter Apel soms urenlang in de regen en dus plaatsten beide een bus voor het aanmeldcentrum.

Volgens Roos Ykema, voorzitter van MiGreat, stonden er eerder vandaag zo'n tachtig tot honderd mensen buiten in de regen. ,,Het regende hard en het was koud. Daarom hebben we eerst kinderen en families onderdak geboden in de bus. En later konden de mannen schuilen in de tweede bus. Ook is er eten uitgedeeld.’’ Ykema weet niet waar de vluchtelingen vandaan kwamen, maar wel dat ze grote behoefte hadden om te schuilen tegen zware buien. ,,Mensen worden aan hun lot overgelaten en kunnen onderkoeld raken”, waarschuwt ze. Later op de dag konden de mensen wel naar binnen bij het aanmeldcentrum, inmiddels zijn er geen vluchtelingen meer buiten.

Ook de organisatie People for People plaatste een bus ter plekke voor hulp. Deze hulporganisatie doet in een verklaring ‘een noodkreet’ aan de regering ‘vanwege de onmenselijke situatie in Ter Apel en de barre weersomstandigheden’. People for People zegt huilende kinderen te hebben aangetroffen, ‘trillend van de kou’.

 Mensen worden aan hun lot overgela*ten en kunnen onderkoeld raken
Roos Ykema, voorzitter MiGreat*
‘Eenmalig’*

Ykema van MiGreat zegt dat het om een eenmalige actie gaat die niets te maken heeft met de sinds vanochtend aangescherpte noodverordening rond Ter Apel. Die aanscherping werd gisteren aangekondigd door de veiligheidsregio Groningen in een publicatie op de website. De nieuwe regelgeving ging vanochtend om 09.00 uur in. Het maakt het uitdelen van ‘kampeermiddelen’ door vrijwilligers aan vluchtelingen voor het aanmeldcentrum nu ook verboden. Eerder was het verblijven en overnachten in tenten voor het centrum al verboden verklaard.

Onder ‘kampeermiddelen’ wordt verstaan: een camper, caravan, luifel, overkapping, tent, tentwagen of ander onderkomen bedoeld voor tijdelijk (nacht)verblijf. Bussen staan daar dus niet tussen. ,,Dat zou dus kunnen’’, zegt een woordvoerder van de veiligheidsregio voorzichtig. Ykema zegt dat ze denkt dat MiGreat een boete had kunnen krijgen ‘als men dat echt had gewild’, maar dat ze geen handhaving heeft gezien vandaag bij Ter Apel.

Asielzoekers eerder deze week bij het aanmeldcentrum in Ter Apel.  ANP

*Boete

*Volgens _Het Dagblad van het Noorden_ zijn vandaag een aantal waarschuwingen aan vrijwilligers gegeven en zou n vrijwilliger een boete hebben gekregen omdat hij zich niet kon legitimeren. Woordvoering van de politie en de veiligheidsregio Groningen konden dat niet bevestigen. En datzelfde zegt de burgemeester van de gemeente Westerwolde. ,,Dat is mij niet bekend. Ik kan niet uitsluiten dat er gewaarschuwd is of dat er misschien een boete is uitgedeeld, maar dat hoor ik maandag’’, zegt Jaap Velema. Verder heeft de aangescherpte verordening volgens de burgemeester vandaag niet geleid tot meer druk op de handhaving van de gemeente.

Volgens Velema is de (aangescherpte) noodverordening vooral bedoeld om rust te creren rond het aanmeldcentrum van Ter Apel. ,,Om er de mensen weg te krijgen die er niet horen, maar wel van de faciliteiten zoals tentjes gebruiken maken. Daarbij leidden de tentjes tot onveilige situaties als het gaat om brandveiligheid en sociale veiligheid.’’ Hij stelt dat vooral de logistieke keten van de crisisopvang in Nederland niet werkt. ,,Er zijn gemeenten die vluchtelingenopvangen sluiten en dan rijden de bussen weer naar Ter Apel. Dat leidt dan direct weer tot stressvolle situaties.’’ Velema noemt een situatie afgelopen week, toen elf personen probeerden het hek bij het aanmeldcentrum te forceren.

,,De verordening is er ook niet voor bedoeld om boetes uit te delen’’, zegt een woordvoerder van de veiligheidsregio. ,,De verordening is echt een sluitstuk. Er moet eigenlijk een goed werkende procedure zijn. Vluchtelingen moeten er op kunnen vertrouwen dat er voldoende opvangplekken zijn. En dat is aan het Centraal Orgaan opvang asielzoekers.’’

*Buiten slapen*

Het is de laatste tijd weer druk bij het aanmeldcentrum in Ter Apel. Voor het eerst in tijden sliepen afgelopen dinsdag weer mensen buiten.

Een woordvoerder van het Centraal Orgaan opvang asielzoekers (COA) reageert tegenover het ANP niet op de oproep om betere beschutting te bieden aan mensen die buiten staan. Wel zegt hij in een reactie ‘dat we dagelijks onze uiterste best doen om iedereen op te vangen. Zo ook vandaag'.


 ANP


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/uitdele...ssen~a7983177/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Als al die vluchtelingen Japanners of Zwitsers zouden zijn was het niet zo'n smerige puinhoop. Dan zou Nederland ze graag opvangen en was het maatschappelijk draagvlak ook veel groter. Japanners of Zwitsers zouden zich ook niet misdragen, zoals veilige-landers dat doen. De oorzaak van het wegvallen van het draagvlak moet gezien worden in de context van de ellende en kosten die de opvang met zich meebrengt.


.

----------


## Revisor

*Gezinshereniging*

*Asielakkoord is deels onwettelijk, oordeelt rechter
*
 Zo'n 100 vluchtelingen wachten bij het aanmeldcentrum in Ter Apel op een slaapplaats. Beeld Kees van de Veen

Het vertragen van gezinshereniging van vluchtelingen is onwettig, oordeelt de rechtbank in Den Haag. Een uitspraak met mogelijk grote gevolgen voor de asieldeal van staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg. 

*Johan van Heerde* 5 december 2022, 18:08

Wij denken dat het juridisch kan, zei staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (asiel) in september over het bewust vertragen van gezinshereniging van vluchtelingen. Maar het kan niet. Dat bleek bij de eerste toetsing van de nareismaatregel door de rechtbank in Den Haag. Die bepaalde maandag dat het frustreren van gezinshereniging in strijd is met de Nederlandse vreemdelingenwet en de Europese Gezinsherenigingsrichtlijn.x

De uitspraak is een streep door de rekening van het kabinet, dat het vertragen van gezinshereniging zag als een middel om de problemen in de asielopvang het hoofd te bieden. Door nareizen pas toe te staan als het gezinslid in Nederland woonruimte heeft, wilde het kabinet de druk op het Centraal Orgaan opvang asielzoekers met duizenden aanmeldingen per jaar verlichten. 
*
In strijd met verschillende wetten*

De uitspraak kan onmogelijk een verrassing zijn voor de regering en staatssecretaris Van der Burg. Toen zij in augustus de beperking voor nareizigers aankondigden, kwam er meteen kritiek. Van wetenschappers en juristen, die waarschuwden dat de nareismaatregel in strijd is met verschillende wetten. Ook ambtenaren van Van der Burg hadden grote twijfels bij de juridische houdbaarheid van de maatregel, blijkt uit stukken die later openbaar werden gemaakt.

Veel Kamerleden, onder wie die van coalitiepartijen D66 en ChristenUnie, wilden daarom dat de Raad van State de maatregel juridisch zou toetsen. Maar een nipte meerderheid blokkeerde dat, waaronder Van der Burgs partij de VVD. Ik snap de kritiek die uit de Kamer komt, maar wij denken dat we het op deze manier kunnen doen, zei de staatssecretaris.

*Consequenties kunnen groot zijn*

Vorige week werd de maatregel voor het eerst aangevochten, door de Syrische Fakhria Al Mullaabid. Zij kreeg in oktober groen licht van de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst (IND) voor het naar Nederland halen van haar man en zes kinderen, die nu in Soedan verblijven. Maar vanwege de maatregel moest haar familie tot april wachten. De rechtbank oordeelt in het voordeel van Al Mullaabid.

De consequenties van de uitspraak kunnen groot zijn. D66 en ChristenUnie sloten zich aan bij het asielakkoord onder voorwaarde dat geen onderdeel buiten de wettelijke kaders zou vallen. Nu lijkt dat toch het geval. Oppositiepartijen hebben inmiddels om opheldering gevraagd van staatssecretaris Van der Burg.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/asie...hter~b1e0d0fb/

----------


## Revisor

Interview

‘Je kan niet het ene willen en het andere laten’

*Leo Lucassen: ‘Wie geen migratie wil, zal moeten snijden in de economie’*

_Tine Danckaers . Lisa Develtere_ . 8 december 2022


*Geen thema is vandaag zo gepolariseerd als migratie. De Nederlandse historicus Leo Lucassen mengt zich in het verhitte debat, gewapend met cijfers en pragmatisme. ‘Iemand moet het doen, onwaarheden met feiten te lijf gaan.’ Op 16 december is hij te gast op een panelgesprek van MO* in samenwerking met Sociaal.Net en deBuren op het Festival van de Gelijkheid.*

De Nederlandse historicus *Leo Lucassen* moet een waaier aan visitekaartjes in zijn bureaulade hebben. Hij is hoogleraar arbeids- en migratiegeschiedenis aan de universiteit van Leiden, directeur van het Internationaal Instituut voor Sociale Geschiedenis in Amsterdam en lid van de Koninklijke Nederlandse Academie van Wetenschappen. Hij schrijft bijna maandelijks opiniestukken voor Nederlandse kranten als De Volkskrant, NRC en Trouw en publiceerde vorig jaar met zijn broer Jan Lucassen een boek over de impact van migratie op Amsterdam sinds de zestiende eeuw. Hij is een regelmatige gast op radio en tv en hij is al jaar en dag een actief twitteraar over het gepolariseerde onderwerp migratie.

Hij dient graag populisten van repliek, wat hem de titel van activistische wetenschapper heeft opgeleverd. ‘Iemand moet het doen, halve en hele onwaarheden met feiten te lijf gaan’, zegt Lucassen daarover. Maar, zo zegt hij, hij spreekt als wetenschapper, welke conclusie mensen daaruit trekken is aan hen.

Over wat aan de grondslag ligt van de asielopvangcrisissen die zich zowel in Nederland als Belgi afspelen, moet hij niet lang nadenken. ‘Politieke onwil’, zegt Leo Lucassen meteen tijdens ons Zoomgesprek op een novembermiddag.

 ‘Het is zo klaar als een klontje: deze opvangcrisis is perfect oplosbaar.’
Een kleine situatieschets: de gelijkenis tussen zowel de Nederlandse als Belgische opvangcrisis is verbluffend. Terwijl in ons land asielzoekers sinds dit najaar bot vangen bij het aanmeldpunt in het Klein Kasteeltje, botsten in Nederland mensen vooral in de voorbije zomer op gesloten deuren van het aanmeldcentrum in Ter Apel. Dat is, net zoals in Belgi, te wijten aan een tekort aan opvangplaatsen.

In Belgi blijft de oplossing nog op de straat liggen. In Nederland komen asielzoekers vandaag terecht in tijdelijke noodopvanginitiatieven. Ze krijgen daarmee een dak boven het hoofd maar een structureel antwoord blijft uit. Zowel Brussel als Den Haag wijzen naar de ‘hogere instroom van asielaanvragers die onze landen treft’.
*
Noodscenario’s liggen klaar*

‘Het is zo klaar als een klontje: deze opvangcrisis is perfect oplosbaar’, zegt Lucassen. Hij heeft het, voor alle duidelijkheid, in de eerste plaats over de Nederlandse situatie. Als Lucassen spreekt over oplossingen, zegt hij dat niet zomaar. Hij verwijst naar noodscenario’s die voorliggen.

‘De adviescommissie van de Nederlandse staatssecretaris Asiel en Migratie (_Erik van der Burg, red._) heeft al jaren geleden uitgetekend hoe je de opvang het beste structureel kunt organiseren, namelijk door een goede buffer in stand te houden. Als je vervolgens niets met die plannen doet, kun je alleen maar van onwil spreken.’

 ‘Vluchtelingen willen in de eerste plaats naar een veilige omgeving.’
Die onwil, zegt de academicus, is niet alleen ingegeven door de vrees voor extreemrechts en daaraan gekoppelde electorale strategien. Er is ook de onterechte angst voor het fameuze aanzuigeffect.

‘Rechtse n linkse politieke partijen delen een diepgewortelde overtuiging dat een goed draaiend asielsysteem meer asielzoekers aantrekt. Maar dat is wetenschappelijk nooit aangetoond. De praktijk is veel ingewikkelder en wordt vooral bepaald door wat er in herkomstgebieden gebeurt.’
*
Geen kwestie van reisbrochures*

‘Mensen kiezen niet om te vluchten naar land A of B omdat er een goed opvangsysteem is’, zegt Lucassen. ‘Het begint met oorlog en vervolging. Zij die vluchten doen dat vooral binnen het eigen land of regio. De kleine minderheid die erin slaagt om naar Europa te gaan, laat zich leiden door bestaande sociale netwerken van landgenoten, welke taal in een land gesproken wordt, en natuurlijk ook of ze er kunnen werken. Het feit dat het in het Verenigd Koninkrijk heel eenvoudig is om een zaak op te starten is bijvoorbeeld een sterke pullfactor.’

Lucassen wijst er bovendien op dat zeker vluchtelingen niet zomaar te kiezen hebben. ‘Ze willen in de eerste plaats naar een veilige omgeving. Het is niet zo dat ze met een Neckermann-brochure op de schoot een selectie maken. De meesten komen niet met het vliegtuig of de trein naar hier, maar met mensensmokkelaars die hen vaak op een willekeurige plaats droppen.’

De hoogleraar stelt vast dat de omgekeerde aanpak alvast niet lijkt te werken. Sinds de chaos in Ter Apel twee jaar geleden begon zijn er niet minder mensen naar Nederland gekomen, zegt hij. ‘Zelfs als we van onze asielsystemen een puinhoop maken, blijkt dat dus geen effect op de aantallen te hebben.’*

Kunnen cijfers liegen?*

Onze beleidsmakers wijten de opvangcrisis aan de hogere instroom van asielzoekers. Ook zij geven dus aan dat er niet minder mensen naar Belgi en Nederland komen. Integendeel. Alleen zou die instroom volgens publieke berichtgeving dit jaar weer die van 2015 benaderen. Dat klopt dan ook weer niet, aldus Lucassen.

‘Toen de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst in oktober de cijfers voorlegde, bleek dat ze de nareizigers (_gezinsherenigers, red._) meetelden. Dan kom je natuurlijk aan hogere aantallen.’

‘Met een totale bevolking van 450 miljoen mensen vangen we jaarlijks een half miljoen asielzoekers op. Dat kunnen we zeker aan.’
In werkelijkheid gaat het om aanzienlijk lagere cijfers, verduidelijkt de academicus. ‘Nederland komt tegen eind 2022 waarschijnlijk uit op ongeveer 34.000 eerste asielaanvragen. Dat is het gemiddelde van de jaren negentig. Voor wie wil teruggrijpen naar piekjaar 2015: toen waren er 43.000 eerste asielaanvragen en in 1994 maar liefst 52.000.’

Lucassen herinnert dat Oekraners geen deel uitmaken van de asielaanvragers. Zij genieten immers van een tijdelijk Europees beschermingsstatuut, zowel in Nederland als Belgi.

----------


## Revisor

*Verdeelmechanismen*

Zowel de Belgische als de Nederlandse regeringen en bevoegde staatssecretarissen kunnen het niet genoeg gezegd hebben: de interne Europese solidariteit loopt mank als we kijken naar de verdeling van de opvang van asielzoekers over de EU-lidstaten.

‘Sommige lidstaten krijgen inderdaad meer asielaanvragers dan andere’, bevestigt Lucassen. ‘Tegelijk is de Europese Unie de rijkste regio ter wereld. Met een totale bevolking van 450 miljoen mensen vangen we jaarlijks een half miljoen asielzoekers op. Dat kunnen we zeker aan, ook als die verdeelsleutels niet zo goed werken.’

‘En het veelgehoorde argument dat ons socialezekerheidsstelsel door de knien zou zakken, is niet erg overtuigend als je bedenkt dat dit in de jaren negentig, met veel hogere aantallen en een slechter draaiende economie ook niet is gebeurd.’
*
Menselijkheid en eigenbelang*

De hoogleraar pleit voor een feitelijkere discussie, voor meer menselijkheid, maar wil niets opdringen. We moeten zelf verzinnen welke samenleving we willen, klinkt het nuchter. Maar, voegt Lucassen toe, ook wie eigenbelang vooropstelt zou wel eens tot andere keuzes kunnen komen dan alleen maar de muren hoger optrekken.
‘Willen we door Brussel wandelen langs bedelende kinderen en portalen waar mensen op kartonnen bedden slapen? Ik vind het persoonlijk een menselijke plicht om mensen minstens de meest basale zorgen te geven. Maar het is ook in het belang van de samenleving om mensen niet aan de straat over te leveren maar mee te laten doen.’

Het discours moet ook eerlijker, vindt Lucassen. We moeten ons de vraag stellen wie onze muren metselt, wie in onze havens en in onze huishoudens werkt. ‘Mensen zonder wettig verblijf mogen niet deelnemen aan de samenleving maar ze mogen wel deel uitmaken van onze economie. We creren openingen in het illegale arbeidscircuit omdat we goedkope arbeid nodig hebben. Het is een kwestie van rechtvaardigheid dat je dat op een bepaald moment valideert, door mensen volwaardig burgerschap te gunnen. Doe je dat niet, dan creer je een klasse van vierderangsburgers, waar je enkel van profiteert.’
*
De positieve kijk*

Migratie heeft ook positieve kanten. Dat is een pleidooi waar Lucassen vaak op terugkomt, gekoppeld aan de noden op onze arbeidsmarkt en met het oog op de vergrijzing. Ook hier kan het volgens de hoogleraar geen kwaad om pragmatisch te zijn. ‘We zullen arbeidskrachten nodig hebben, en niet alleen voor de knelpuntberoepen.’

‘Die krapte op de arbeidsmarkt zal niet verdwijnen. Dat betekent dat onze regeringen echt sneller en veel efficinter moeten inzetten op integratie. We moeten dus af van die lange proceduretijden en het verhaal omgooien. Als we dat willen tenminste.’

‘De meerderheid van die mensen heeft het volste recht om naar hier te komen.’
In het boek _Migratie als DNA van Amsterdam_ vertelt Leo Lucassen, samen met zijn broer Jan, hoezeer de geschiedenis van Amsterdam is verweven met allerlei migratiestromen. Zonder die migratiemobiliteit, schrijven de broers, had Amsterdam nooit de dominante, welvarende en dynamische positie kunnen bereiken die de stad al eeuwen kenmerkt.

We moeten volgens Lucassen die verhitte debatten over migratie omkeren en echt inzien dat migratie sowieso een sterk economisch karakter heeft. ‘Daarbij moet je de asielzoekers, goed voor ongeveer 10% van de instromers, buiten beschouwing laten. De meeste migranten die naar Belgi en Nederland komen zijn EU-burgers die vrij kunnen bewegen binnen de EU. Daarnaast heb je de gezinsherenigers van arbeidsmigranten die zich hier vestigen. De meerderheid van die mensen heeft het volste recht om naar hier te komen, via geijkte procedures.’
*
Jawel, it’s the economy again*

‘De focus in de discussies over “eigen volk eerst” of “open grenzen” ligt maar op n vlak: migratie, en dan nog vooral op de 10% asiel. Dat klopt niet. Wie vindt dat het hier te druk of te divers wordt moet niet aan de migratieknop maar aan de knop van de economie draaien. We moeten ons ook de vraag stellen welke economie we willen en welke prijs we bereid zijn te betalen voor arbeid.’

‘Wie bang is voor migratie en verlies van welvaart, zal moeten snijden in de economie. Jammer, maar je kan niet het ene willen en het andere laten.’
Lucassen wijst op hoe economisch belangrijke sectoren in Nederland volop draaien op goedkope buitenlandse arbeidskrachten. ‘In de sectoren van distributie, logistiek, slachthuizen, land- en tuinbouw werken vooral Polen, Roemenen en Bulgaren. Ze doen dat in arbeidsomstandigheden met hyperflexibele werkschema’s waar de meeste Nederlanders voor passen. Wie arbeidsmigratie dus een probleem vindt, zal moeten ingrijpen in die sectoren.’

‘Tegenstanders van migratie zullen zich de vraag moeten stellen welke economie ze willen, of die nog competitief moet blijven, welke luxes ze willen inleveren en welke arbeidsverhoudingen ze verkiezen.’ Alleen hoor je daar geen enkele rechtse partij over, zegt Lucassen. ‘Wie bang is voor migratie en verlies van welvaart, zal moeten snijden in de economie. Jammer, maar je kan niet het ene willen en het andere laten.’

*Populistisch discours verdoezelt*

In het gepolariseerde discours over migratie ligt de focus bij de tegenstanders van migratie hoofdzakelijk op asielzoekers, zegt Lucassen. ‘De idee is dat vluchtelingen indringers zijn die onze stabiele samenleving bedreigen. Dat is niet nieuw want ook in de jaren negentig werd er negatief gesproken over migratie en vluchtelingen.’
Het verschil met vandaag is dat het discours, sinds 9/11, veel grimmiger en soms uitgesproken apocalyptisch is geworden.

‘De toenemende ongelijkheid is geen gevolg van migratie maar van decennia neoliberale politiek.’
‘We kregen meer ontmenselijking van immigranten, de samenleving werd nog meer islamofoob. Een deel van de bevolking ziet immigranten als een regelrechte bedreiging voor hun eigen status. Dat zie je heel goed bij de _whitesupremacy-_beweging in de VS. Die vreest dat gekleurde migranten en hun nakomelingen zich niet meer aan de segregatie houden en hen op de sociale ladder zullen passeren. Dat is een belangrijke drijfveer om in complotideen te geloven.’

‘Vandaag weet quasi iedereen wat men bedoelt met de term “omvolking”. De idee dat Nederlanders of Belgen vreemdelingen of minderheden in eigen land dreigen te worden, hoorde je nauwelijks in de jaren negentig.’

De populistische framing van migranten als bron van alle kwaad vertroebelt de werkelijke oorzaak van het ongenoegen, zegt Lucassen. ‘Er is een toenemende ongelijkheid. Dat is geen gevolg van migratie maar van decennia neoliberale politiek.’
*
3 tips voor politici*

Voor hij naar een volgende afspraak moet rennen, vragen we Lucassen of hij ook tips heeft voor politici. Want hoe ga je als politicus vandaag om met dat fel polariserende onderwerp migratie?

Hij hoeft niet lang na te denken. ‘Het is sowieso nuttig om je bij de feiten te houden, maar ook om het fenomeen migratie in een breder en historisch perspectief te plaatsen.’

‘Ik herinner ook aan waar we het daarnet over hadden: we moeten het debat voeren over de belangrijkste oorzaak van de immigratie, namelijk de structuur van onze economie en onze arbeidsmarkt.’ ‘Verder kan het geen kwaad het non-discriminatiebeginsel uit onze grondwet serieuzer te nemen. Politici hebben de taak om vormen van stigmatisering, uitsluiting en institutionele discriminatie te benoemen en bestrijden. Dat impliceert dat ze afstand moeten nemen van radicale partijen die migranten en hun nakomelingen demoniseren en als een existentieel probleem afschilderen.’


https://www.mo.be/interview/leo-luca...en-de-economie

----------


## Revisor

*Duitsland en Frankrijk zetten in op migranten om arbeidstekorten te bestrijden*

Meer migranten Beide landen kampen met arbeidstekorten en komen met plannen om met migranten de gaten te vullen. 

*Nynke van Verschuer & Floor Bouma* 16 december 2022 om 20:55 

Een muurschildering in de buurt van het *hoofdkantoor van ASML* in Veldhoven. In zowel Nederland als Duitsland en Frankrijk komt de bedrijvigheid in het gedrang door personeelstekorten. Foto Peter Boer/Bloomberg

De Duitse arbeidsmarkt is een gatenkaas. Volgens de meest recente cijfers, van het ministerie van Economie en het Institut der deutschen Wirtschaft, zijn er ruim 20.000 vacatures in de kinderopvang, 10.000 vacatures voor vrachtwagenchauffeurs en 100.000 vacatures in de ict. Vorig week berichtte de Engelse nieuwssite _Wired_ dat de nieuwe Tesla-fabriek in Brandenburg niet op stoom komt vanwege een tekort aan personeel, en dat de werkomstandigheden zodanig zijn dat werknemers snel verder kijken naar een andere baan. Het laatste navrante tekort blijkt dat van kinderartsen te zijn  Duitse kinderziekenhuizen hebben nauwelijks capaciteit om alle kinderen met luchtweginfecties te helpen.


Ieder jaar gaan in Duitsland honderdduizenden babyboomers met pensioen, en als er niets verandert, voorziet het ministerie van Arbeid een tekort van 7 miljoen werknemers in 2035. Het gebrek aan personeel zal ten koste gaan van de welvaart en de concurrentiepositie van de Duitse industrie. Om het tekort op te vangen wil de coalitie in Berlijn 400.000 extra werknemers per jaar uit het buitenland aantrekken.

Deze ambitie lijkt opmerkelijk. In Duitsland kwamen dit jaar (tot november) al naar schatting 1,2 miljoen mensen aan, en Duitse gemeenten krijgen hen maar ternauwernood gehuisvest. Ruim 1 miljoen vluchtelingen kwamen sinds eind februari uit Oekrane naar Duitsland. Bovendien, zegt minister Hubertus Heil (Arbeid, SPD), doet een klein deel van de mensen die in Duitsland asiel aanvragen uiteindelijk een beroep op sociale voorzieningen. Heil, en de betrokken ministers Robert Habeck (Economie, Groenen), Nancy Faeser (Binnenlandse Zaken, SPD) en Bettina Stark-Watzinger (Onderwijs, FDP) willen gericht geschoolde mensen aantrekken. 
*
Minder rompslomp*

Naar Canadees voorbeeld wil Duitsland in het buitenland arbeidsmigranten werven, juist voor de sectoren waar nu krapte is. Met een diploma in ict moeten belangstellenden zonder veel rompslomp naar Duitsland kunnen verhuizen. Ook voor diegenen zonder diploma, maar mt Duitse taalkennis moet het makkelijker worden om in Duitsland een bestaan op te bouwen. Voor Duitse vacatures moet in het buitenland actief worden geworven.

Voor het voornemen van de regering-Scholz bestaat veel draagvlak. Ook oppositiepartij CDU/CSU lijkt bereid het wetsvoorstel, dat in januari door de Bondsdag moet worden aangenomen, te steunen. Tabloid _Bild_, doorgaans niet terughoudend in stemmingmakerij tegen migranten, schrijft voor zijn doen nog relatief mild over de buitenlanders die de coalitie naar Duitsland wil halen. Het personeelstekort is dan ook een probleem dat iedereen in meer of mindere mate raakt, door bijvoorbeeld plaatsgebrek in de kinderopvang of treinen die uitvallen vanwege een gebrek aan machinisten.

Gerald Knaus, migratiedeskundige en een van de architecten van de zogenoemde Turkijedeal uit 2015, ziet het voornemen van de regering-Scholz als een kans. Duitsland zou een verdrag moeten sluiten om tegelijkertijd illegale migratie te reduceren. Je zou bijvoorbeeld transitlanden als Tunesi of Marokko en landen van herkomst georganiseerde migratie moeten aanbieden. Dat zou het makkelijker maken om met een opleiding of met taalkennis naar Duitsland te komen. In ruil daarvoor zou dat land dan uitgeprocedeerde asielzoekers makkelijker terug moeten nemen.

Net als andere Europese landen worstelt Duitsland met zijn uitzetbeleid. Slechts een fractie van de uitgeprocedeerde asielzoekers wordt uiteindelijk teruggebracht naar het land van herkomst. De Berlijnse coalitie van sociaal-democraten, groenen en liberalen lanceerde in haar coalitieakkoord een uitzetoffensief. Overigens wil de coalitie het uitzetten van mensen niet langer _abschieben_ noemen, maar _rckfhren_. Die laatste term heeft een iets humanere klank dan _abschieben_, letterlijk afschuiven. 
*
Rechtse partijen en kiezers*

Kort nadat de regering-Scholz haar plannen presenteerde, die in januari door de Bondsdag moeten worden geloodst, maakte ook Frankrijk bekend meer arbeidsmigranten aan te willen trekken. De Franse regering wil een paar duizend tot enkele tienduizenden tijdelijke verblijfsvergunningen verlenen aan migranten die onder meer in de horeca en bouw kunnen werken.

Het plan is gericht op mensen die in Frankrijk niet automatisch, maar in de praktijk wel vaak, een vluchtelingenstatus krijgen, zei minister van Werkgelegenheid Olivier Dussopt bij de bekendmaking begin november op radiozender FranceInfo. Als voorbeeld noemde hij migranten uit landen als Syri en Afghanistan. 

Ook migranten die al in Frankrijk zijn en zwart werken in sectoren met personeelstekorten kunnen zich melden voor een dergelijke verblijfsvergunning. In totaal werken in Frankrijk naar schatting 400.000 tot 1 miljoen migranten zonder papieren. Anders dan in Duitsland zullen de verblijfsvergunningen in principe voor n jaar zijn, en is familiehereniging niet mogelijk. In dat ene jaar kunnen deze arbeidsmigranten zich wel aanmelden voor een meerjarige verblijfsvergunning, waarna ze ook een taaltest moeten afleggen.
*
Europees migratiebeleid*

Hoewel het Franse plan beduidend minder verstrekkend is dan het Duitse, tonen de betrokken ministers zich voorzichtig. Om rechtse partijen en kiezers niet tegen de borst te stoten, benadrukken Dussopt en minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Grald Darmanin in ieder interview dat het plan niet betekent dat niet-gedocumenteerde migranten op grote schaal aan permanente verblijfspapieren worden geholpen. De aanpak zou passen bij Darmanins visie dat de staat aardig moet zijn tegen de aardige [migranten], en gemeen tegen de gemene.

De vergevorderde plannen van Duitsland  dat eerst nog maar 400.000 gekwalificeerde mensen per jaar moet zien te vinden  en het voorzichtige plan van Frankrijk betekenen mogelijk een nieuwe richting voor het Europese moeizame migratiebeleid.

Knaus: Het gesprek over migratie in Europa verloopt al jaren in uitzichtloze cirkels. Er bestaat onder de lidstaten nu eenmaal geen consensus en er lijkt geen interesse te zijn gezamenlijke oplossingen te vinden, vandaag net zomin als vijf jaar geleden. De situatie is in die zin slechter dan vijf jaar geleden, aldus Knaus, omdat migranten aan de buitengrens worden geweigerd, en aan de Europese kusten terug de zee op worden gestuurd. Zulke _pushbacks_ zijn in strijd met het internationale recht. Frontex, het Europese grensagentschap, is volgens Knaus in een absolute identiteitscrisis beland, omdat de organisatie toekijkt terwijl mensenrechten worden geschonden. 

Het Duitse plan zou een pilotproject voor Europa kunnen zijn, denkt Knaus, als het met enig succes wordt uitgerold. Het is belangrijk dat een groep van lidstaten bewijst dat legale, gereguleerde migratie mogelijk is. Het is mogelijk  maar als we wachten op een geslaagd wetsvoorstel in Brussel, dan is dat wachten op Godot.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/16...ijden-a4151773

----------


## Revisor

*Rechter in bodemprocedure: nareisbeperking van vluchtelingen is onwettig*

Asieldeal De tijdelijke stop op gezinshereniging van vluchtelingen is in strijd met alle relevante wet- en regelgeving. Dat heeft de rechtbank Den Haag donderdag geoordeeld.

*Wafa Al Ali* 22 december 2022 om 13:47

Staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (Asiel en Migratie, VVD) kondigde deze zomer een tijdelijke stop op gezinshereniging voor vluchtelingen aan. Foto Jeroen Jumelet / ANP

Het uitstellen van gezinshereniging van vluchtelingen, zoals door het kabinet is afgesproken in de asieldeal, is in strijd met de wet. Dat heeft de rechtbank Den Haag donderdag geoordeeld in een zaak, aangevoerd door een Turkse vluchteling. Het is de eerste keer dat een rechter in een normale juridische procedure zich uitspreekt over de nareismaatregel van het kabinet, die van de zomer werd aangekondigd als manier om de overbelaste asielopvang te stutten.


De nareismaatregel houdt in dat er een tijdelijke stop komt op gezinshereniging. Dit betekent dat zodra een aanvraag voor gezinshereniging is ingewilligd, de werkelijke nareis van gezinsleden met een half jaar wordt opgeschort. In praktijk moeten gezinsleden een half jaar wachten op een visum, tenzij de statushouder binnen dat half jaar passende huisvesting heeft gevonden. Dat is nodig omdat er onvoldoende opvangcapaciteit isstelt staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (Asiel en Migratie, VVD).
*
Geen wettelijke grondslag*

Eerder deze maand oordeelde een voorzieningenrechter in kort geding dat de nareismaatregel strijdig is met de Vreemdelingenwet. Ook ambtenaren van het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid uitten eerder hun twijfels over de juridische grondslag en haalbaarheid van de maatregel. Staatssecretaris Van der Burg liet weten af te willen wachten tot welk oordeel een bestuursrechter in een normale en uitgebreide beroepsprocedure zou komen.

Die bestuursrechter oordeelt nu dat in zowel Europese wet- en regelgeving als de Nederlandse Vreemdelingenwet geen grondslag bestaat voor de nareismaatregel. Uit die wet blijkt dat zodra een aanvraag voor gezinshereniging is ingewilligd, de gezinsleden in kwestie direct een uitnodiging voor het ophalen van een visum moeten krijgen. De wet biedt geen ruimte voor een opschorting van deze procedure, zo schrijft de bestuursrechter donderdag. Er is bovendien geen sprake van een noodsituatie waardoor een inbreuk op grondrechten gerechtvaardigd kan worden, stelt de rechter donderdag.

*Discriminerend*

Tot slot oordeelt de rechter dat de beknotting van gezinshereniging voor statushouders discriminerend is, omdat gezinsleden van reguliere migranten, bijvoorbeeld van expats, buiten de nareismaatregel vallen. De staatssecretaris noemt „de krapte op de woningmarkt” als belangrijke oorzaak van de opvangcrisis. Maar gezinsleden van reguliere migranten „nemen ook ruimte in op de woningmarkt”, schrijft de rechter. „Deze ruimte kan vervolgens niet meer worden gebruikt voor het verlichten van de woningmarkt.” De rechtbank zegt niet te kunnen begrijpen waarom alleen de instroom van gezinsleden van vluchtelingen wordt beperkt.

De uitspraak kan grote gevolgen hebben voor de asieldeal van de coalitie. Een woordvoerder van Van der Burg laat desgevraagd weten de uitspraak van de bestuursrechter te gaan „bestuderen. Hij roept ook in herinnering dat Van der Burg sprak van „een pijnlijke maatregel die tijdelijk nodig is om de druk op de opvang te verlichten” en dat „nog steeds hard wordt gewerkt aan meer structurele opvangplekken”.

Voor de statushouder in kwestie, een asielzoeker uit Turkije die eerder dit jaar een verblijfsvergunning kreeg, betekent dit dat zijn vrouw en twee kinderen binnen een week een visum ontvangen en naar Nederland kunnen komen. „Het enige wat de staatssecretaris nog kan doen is in hoger beroep gaan, om tijd te rekken”, zegt Eva Bezem, advocaat van de statushouder. De kans dat zo’n hoger beroep bij de Raad van State slaagt, acht ze klein in.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/22...ettig-a4152331

----------


## Revisor

*​* 
Jonge asielzoeker in een azc. Archieffoto.  Corn Sparidaens

*Kabinet wil uitspraken rechters over nareizende asielzoekers laten opschorten

Het kabinet haalt alle juridische procedures uit de kast om te voorkomen dat een grote groep asielzoekers de komende maanden toch hun gezinnen naar Nederland kunnen halen. Zo vraagt het de Raad van State enkele recente uitspraken van rechtbanken voorlopig te schorsen, blijkt uit een dinsdag verstuurde brief aan de Tweede Kamer.*

*Cyril Rosman* 27-12-22, 17:25 Laatste update: 27-12-22, 20:21

Vorige week spraken zeker vier rechtbanken een vonnis uit waarin immigratiedienst IND de opdracht kreeg om verschillende asielzoekers alsnog te helpen hun gezinnen naar Nederland te halen. Die uitspraken maakten gehakt van de zogenoemde nareisstop die het kabinet in oktober instelde.

*Hoger beroep

*Staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (Asiel, VVD) kondigde eind vorige week al aan waarschijnlijk tegen die uitspraken in beroep te gaan bij de Raad van State. Nu blijkt dat hij dat inderdaad gaat doen, zo staat in een brief die hij dinsdag aan de Tweede Kamer stuurde. Daarin stelt hij ook dat hij de Raad van State zal vragen de uitvoering van de uitspraken van de rechtbanken voorlopig te schorsen. Dat zou inhouden dat de asielzoekers hun gezinnen net naar Nederland mogen halen totdat de Raad van State definitief uitspraak heeft gedaan.

In een van de uitspraken oordeelde de rechtbank dat het visum aan de betreffende gezinsleden binnen 24 uur moest worden gegeven, schrijft de staatssecretaris. Omdat hij in hoger beroep is gegaan tegen die uitspraak heeft de Raad van State die uitspraak voorlopig geschorst, aldus de brief. Totdat het hoger beroep heeft plaatsgevonden, hoeft in deze zaak geen visum te worden verstrekt.

*Overvolle azc's

*Het nareisverbod ging in oktober in en houdt in dat asielzoekers die zelf al wel een verblijfsvergunning voor Nederland hebben gekregen pas hun gezinsleden hierheen mogen halen als ze zelfstandige woonruimte hebben gevonden en dus niet meer in een asielzoekerscentrum wonen. Het kabinet wil daarmee ruimte creren in de overvolle azc's.

Het zorgde echter voor wanhoop en woede in de azc's omdat de regel inhoudt dat asielzoekers nog maanden langer gescheiden blijven van hun gezinnen. Tientallen asielzoekers spanden daarom juridische procedures aan tegen de staat. De rechtbank Breda liet vorige week weinig heel van de nareisbeperking. Die regel is volgens de rechters in strijd met zeker vijf andere wetten en internationale verdragen, waaronder de Vreemdelingenwet en het Europees verdrag tot Bescherming van de Rechten van de Mens.

De zaak bij de rechtbank in Breda ging over een Turkse politieke vluchteling wiens gezin (vrouw, twee minderjarige kinderen) nog in Kirgizi verblijft. Ze moeten daar van het kabinet zeker tot mei 2023 blijven als de vader van het gezin niet eerder woonruimte heeft buiten het azc. Die woonruimte is echter door de woningcrisis heel lastig te vinden.

Andere zaken, die bij de rechtbank in Haarlem speelden, gingen over een Syrische en een Afghaans gezin. ,,Zeker voor het gezin van de Afghaanse vluchteling, dat nog in Afghanistan verblijft, geldt dat de gezinsleden in een erbarmelijke situatie verkeren, stelt een woordvoerder van de rechtbank. In dat land namen vorig jaar de taliban de macht over. Sindsdien hebben vrouwen en meisjes er steeds minder rechten, meisjes mogen niet meer naar de middelbare school of de universiteit.

*Deze week nog beslissing*

De afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State doet donderdagmiddag of vrijdagochtend uitspraak in de voorlopige voorziening die het kabinet nu heeft aangevraagd, laat een woordvoerder van de Raad van State weten. In januari behandelt de Raad van State het hoger beroep van het kabinet. Een zittingsdatum is nog niet bekend.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/kabinet...rten~abd4a4ee/

----------


## Revisor

*Kabinet mag gezinshereniging voorlopig niet opschorten, oordeelt Raad van State*

Asielbeleid Het oordeel van de Raad van State donderdag is de zoveelste tegenslag voor het juridisch controversile gezinsherenigingsbeleid van het kabinet.

*Liam van de Ven* 29 december 2022 om 14:11

In opvangcentrum Ter Apel is het afgelopen jaar regelmatig zo druk geweest dat asielzoekers buiten moesten slapen. Foto Kees van de Veen

Het kabinet mag gezinshereniging van statushouders niet blijven blokkeren in afwachting van een hoger beroepszaak in januari. Dat heeft de Raad van State donderdag bekendgemaakt. De schorsingsverzoeken van de staatssecretaris zijn afgewezen omdat het „belang van de gezinsleden die nareizen” zwaarder weegt dan het „belang van de staatssecretaris om geen uitvoering te geven aan de rechtbankuitspraken”.

Het is de zoveelste tegenslag voor het juridisch controversile gezinsherenigingsbeleid van het kabinet. Staatssecretaris Eric van der Burg (Asiel en Migratie, VVD) zegt tegen persbureau ANP: „We hebben kennisgenomen van de uitspraak en de IND zal hier gevolg aan geven.”

Om overvolle asielzoekerscentra te ontlasten besloot Van der Burg in augustus dat asielzoekers zonder huisvesting hun gezinnen niet mogen laten overkomen naar Nederland, tot en met 2023. Eerder deze maand beslisten meerdere rechters dat deze zogenoemde nareisbeperking in strijd is met de Nederlandse vreemdelingenwet, Europese wetgeving n internationaal recht. Volgens een woordvoerder van de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst wachten momenteel rond de duizend gezinsleden door de nareisbeperking met afreizen naar Nederland. 
*
Juridisch grondeloos*

Van der Burg legde zich niet neer bij dat besluit, en ging in hoger beroep. Dat beroep dient in januari, ook bij de Raad van State. Tot die tijd wilde Van der Burg de nareisbeperking toch in stand houden door de uitspraak van de rechters te schorsen. De Raad van State heeft nu dus besloten dat het kabinet de uitspraak van de rechters niet tot nader order mag negeren. Gezinshereniging mag plaatsvinden, tenminste tot de uitspraak in de hoger beroepszaak.

VluchtelingenWerk Nederland zegt in een reactie dat staatssecretaris Van der Burg wil „doorprocederen tot het niet meer kan”. Volgens de hulporganisatie is „het bewust traineren van onwettig beleid dat zoveel gezinnen intens raakt”, politiek “op zijn lelijkst”. Daarnaast waarschuwt VluchtelingenWerk Nederland voor een opstapelend aantal dossiers van gezinsleden die wellicht recht hebben om over te komen, die straks allemaal tegelijk een visum krijgen: „De maatregel is bedoeld om de druk op de opvang te verlichten, maar dreigt nu helaas een nieuwe opvangcrisis te veroorzaken.”

Dat de nareismaatregel juridisch problematisch zou kunnen zijn, was van meet af aan helder. De ambtenaren van Van der Burg waarschuwden hem al dat de juridische grondslag van de beperking twijfelachtig is. In eerste instantie besloot een voorzieningenrechter in Haarlem op 5 december dat een Syrische vluchteling haar gezin per direct naar Nederland mocht halen. Toch hield Van der Burg vast aan de maatregel. Sindsdien volgden er ook uitspraken van de rechtbanken in Amsterdam, Den Haag, Arnhem en Breda, die allemaal concludeerden dat de maatregel juridisch grondeloos is.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/29...state-a4152838

----------


## Revisor

...

Een dag eerder had de staatssecretaris al deels eieren voor z’n geld gekozen en de omstreden maatregel opgeschort. Vooral om niet nog meer rechtszaken uit te lokken. Die hadden tot dan toe precies het door migratierechtdeskundigen voorspelde negatieve resultaat voor de staat. En ze wierpen  de verdenking op dat het kabinet de kern van de rechtsstaat aantast, door zich niet aan de wet te houden. Met een politiek motief: tijd winnen, door het grondrecht van gezinshereniging in te perken en zo tegelijk te verbergen dat de opvangcrisis er een van eigen makelij is.

...


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/12...o-erg-a4154119

----------

